# Athens Archery 2nd Phase of staff shooters



## ShootingABN!

Good luck to everyone!

Aaron


----------



## LCA

*jump onboard...*

this is a great company to deal with good luck folks.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Great company...
Very best of luck to everyone!


----------



## ricksmathew

Great people and Company to be associated with, Good luck to all that apply!


----------



## deertattoo

this is an awesome opportunity! good luck to all applicants


----------



## BOHO

no doubt. dont miss out on this people. great company and products.


----------



## giddi1820

Get those applications in because these are some sweet bows and everyone at Athens has gone out of their way to help the staff out. Good luck to all who apply, looking forward to the family growing.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

PM sent hope to here from you soon


----------



## bigdogarcher

A++++++ company, jump on the chance.


----------



## FallFever

Email sent.

FF


----------



## MAG00

So I am assuming that you now have from 25" DL and up for the 32 and 34 correct? I am a 26" DL.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Good luck guys!!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

MAG00 said:


> So I am assuming that you now have from 25" DL and up for the 32 and 34 correct? I am a 26" DL.


Looks like you should be covered....
The 32" AtoA Athens Accomplice will go down to 25" now
The 34" Accomplice will go down to 25.5".
So if your a 26" draw you will be good to go on either bow with the new cams. Just remember they are draw length specific cams, so you have to order what fits you...Plus they are more true to length than alot of bows, they dont seem to be running long at all. On alot of bows I have to shoot a 28.5" cam, on the Athens I'm shooting a 29" cam and it fits me perfect.


----------



## ohio moose

email sent Thanks.


----------



## rodney482

information

Contract period of this staff will be from 11-15-2009 through 10-15-2010

Please return applications ASAP

Selection will be made and contracts sent no later than Oct 31st 2009

Thanks!


----------



## MidMoJeff

Rodney....is this something my son can apply for?...he is 12. 

Good luck guys, this is a great company to shoot for! I know I have been very satisfied with my expeirence with Athens.


----------



## KS-whitetail

Pm Sent


----------



## rodney482

MidMoJeff said:


> Rodney....is this something my son can apply for?...he is 12.
> 
> Good luck guys, this is a great company to shoot for! I know I have been very satisfied with my expeirence with Athens.


If you are less than 18 we would need parental consent and the parents signature on the contract.

Rodney


----------



## firemanbrown

E mail sent for my son.


----------



## Terps1

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## axisbuck24

:thumb:e-mail sent.


----------



## rodney482

We can do 40-50 limbs as well!!!


----------



## Kent Arms

*never home*

LIke to sell there bows but, when you call no one answers, and the mail box is always full for messages...pm me if you want a dealer in the NW USA....vince


----------



## rodney482

Kent Arms said:


> LIke to sell there bows but, when you call no one answers, and the mail box is always full for messages...pm me if you want a dealer in the NW USA....vince


I will bring that to Jasons attention.

Feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## rodney482

We are not limiting Phase 2 to just the shorter DL shooters.


----------



## BOHO

J-Daddy said:


> Looks like you should be covered....
> The 32" AtoA Athens Accomplice will go down to 25" now
> The 34" Accomplice will go down to 25.5".
> So if your a 26" draw you will be good to go on either bow with the new cams. Just remember they are draw length specific cams, so you have to order what fits you...Plus they are more true to length than alot of bows, they dont seem to be running long at all. On alot of bows I have to shoot a 28.5" cam, on the Athens I'm shooting a 29" cam and it fits me perfect.


I have found this to be true as well. I shot a 29 on every other bow I have owned this year until I got the Athens but I shoot it at 29.5 I'd get 1/2 longer than you normally shoot.


----------



## Terps1

Quick Question I am 26.5 inch draw on an elite and I had larry wise tell me my draw was 26.47 inches (actual calculation, really close to the 26.5") and was wondering what it would be with an athens. Thanks guys, this is an awesome oppurtunity and I really appreciate the chance at becoming a part of the team. My application is set and ready to go, just wanted to confirm/ask about my draw length.


----------



## rodney482

Terps1 said:


> Quick Question I am 26.5 inch draw on an elite and I had larry wise tell me my draw was 26.47 inches (actual calculation, really close to the 26.5") and was wondering what it would be with an athens. Thanks guys, this is an awesome oppurtunity and I really appreciate the chance at becoming a part of the team. My application is set and ready to go, just wanted to confirm/ask about my draw length.


Our Dl are pretty much spot on measured AMO.

Order a 26.5.....That is if you are selected for the team


----------



## Terps1

thanks rodney, yea i am really hoping soo...




EDIT: Application is Sent...now I'm anxious (fingers crossed)


----------



## QuietMan

Thanks for the opportunity Rodney and Athens Archery. The application has been sent and I look forward to hearing from you. Good Luck to Everyone!


----------



## rodney482

The selection and contracts will be sent on Oct 31st...


----------



## Mule426

I think that the drug company that puts out anti anexiety pills should take Rodney on a hunt. I remember that feeling and I about went crazy. 

Trust me though. This is the best company, by far, to be on staff with. There is no comparision anywhere. 

Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Terps1

I cant decide whats more exciting to wait for.....the about start time of the rut here in maryland or finding out the results of this 2nd phase....aaahhh who am i kidding, the results of the search trump a few forkhorns chasing some does


----------



## McDawg

Email sent. 
Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## michiganchad

E-mail sent thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## rodney482

Mule426 said:


> I think that the drug company that puts out anti anexiety pills should take Rodney on a hunt. I remember that feeling and I about went crazy.
> 
> Trust me though. This is the best company, by far, to be on staff with. There is no comparision anywhere.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!!!


It was well worth the weight huh?


----------



## asa1485

Very interested but why will you not reply to emails?


----------



## Bohica

Good luck to all. Those selected will soon find out why the rest of us have been so excited. We can't wait to welcome y'all aboard :moose2:


----------



## cartman308

asa1485 said:


> Very interested but why will you not reply to emails?


Rodney's inbox and pms are probably stuffed. If there is anything any of us canhelp ya with just shoot us an email or pm. 

This is defienatly an awesome company to get involved with!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gobblemg

Great Bows and a Great Company Good luck to all that apply.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

J-Daddy said:


> Looks like you should be covered....
> The 32" AtoA Athens Accomplice will go down to 25" now
> The 34" Accomplice will go down to 25.5".
> So if your a 26" draw you will be good to go on either bow with the new cams. Just remember they are draw length specific cams, so you have to order what fits you...Plus they are more true to length than alot of bows, they dont seem to be running long at all. On alot of bows I have to shoot a 28.5" cam, on the Athens I'm shooting a 29" cam and it fits me perfect.


J-Daddy mine was the exact same half inch longer was perfect!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

You all will never deal with a better company, this place is going crazy its Athens everywhere. I can't imagine how busy they all must be.If you ever need an answer Rodney will always take care of you. Good luck to you all you will never shoot a smoother more powerfull bow!!!


----------



## rodney482

asa1485 said:


> Very interested but why will you not reply to emails?


Try me again

or send me a PM

[email protected]

I reply to everything....well most everything, sometimes I overlook an email.


----------



## XSTREEMCC

Athens is no doubt the best company to shoot for when you get into a Athens you just got into a rock solid brotherhood good luck guys.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> Athens is happy to announce we now have draw lengths in 25" for the 32 and 25.5 for the 34.
> 
> There were many shooters passed up due to not having the correct draw length as an option.
> 
> We are looking for hunters and target shooters for Field staff.
> 
> This Program will not be exaclty the same as the Original staff but very similar.
> 
> We are looking for shooters from all states.
> 
> If you are interested in obtaining an application and further Info please send me an email at [email protected]
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rodney Rudd
> Athens Staff Coordinator
> 
> 
> PS there will also be a 3rd phase once the 37 ATA target bow is ready for shipment.





rodney482 said:


> information
> 
> Contract period of this staff will be from 11-15-2009 through 10-15-2010
> 
> Please return applications ASAP
> 
> Selection will be made and contracts sent no later than Oct 31st 2009
> 
> Thanks!





rodney482 said:


> If you are less than 18 we would need parental consent and the parents signature on the contract.
> 
> Rodney





rodney482 said:


> We can do 40-50 limbs as well!!!





rodney482 said:


> We are not limiting Phase 2 to just the shorter DL shooters.





rodney482 said:


> The selection and contracts will be sent on Oct 31st...


thought i'd lump the highlights together 

keep the apps going into Rodney! 

*Remember if you have any questions feel free to drop me an email or PM. I'll do my best to answer them.*

I don't have applications, those have to be requested from Rodney Rudd, Staff coordinator: [email protected] Be patient. I'm sure he's being bombarded! He will get back with you.

Don't be shy!! You don't have to be a pro target archer or over accomplished hunter to make the staff! Looking for people that love archery and will represent Athens to the best of their abilities!

If you love archery and want to get involved with the BEST archery company ran by people with a passion for archery like your own, look no further!!


----------



## QuietMan

Rodney has always responded to my emails and PM's. If he misses one once in a while...well he's human...I'm saying this and I'm not even on the staff...YET


----------



## rodney482

cartman308 said:


> thought i'd lump the highlights together
> 
> keep the apps going into Rodney!
> 
> *Remember if you have any questions feel free to drop me an email or PM. I'll do my best to answer them.*
> 
> I don't have applications, those have to be requested from Rodney Rudd, Staff coordinator: [email protected] Be patient. I'm sure he's being bombarded! He will get back with you.
> 
> Don't be shy!! You don't have to be a pro target archer or over accomplished hunter to make the staff! Looking for people that love archery and will represent Athens to the best of their abilities!
> 
> If you love archery and want to get involved with the BEST archery company ran by people with a passion for archery like your own, look no further!!


Very nice!!!

Thanks


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER

E-mail and PM sent thanks for the chance to apply.


----------



## pacnate

Is there an application form? Or do I need to just send email???


----------



## Terps1

Rodney I sent my application the correct file so that's headed your way


----------



## cartman308

pacnate said:


> Is there an application form? Or do I need to just send email???


Send an email to Rodney and he will forward you the application
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thansen

e-mail sent. Look forward to hearing more


----------



## rodney482

Terps1 said:


> Rodney I sent my application the correct file so that's headed your way


Got it!~


----------



## Terps1

awesome...cant wait


----------



## onetohunt

Great guys, great company, and a great product line!!


----------



## trlcavscout

Emailed my application, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cartman308

Back to the top for a sweet opportunity!!!

Rodney just isn't busy enough. He needs more apps to look through :mg::darkbeer:


----------



## bighoytman

*Athens archery 2nd phase*

This is a very good company and some great products.Im very proud to shoot for them.


----------



## Reed

rodney482 said:


> Athens is happy to announce we now have draw lengths in 25" for the 32 and 25.5 for the 34.
> 
> There were many shooters passed up due to not having the correct draw length as an option.
> 
> We are looking for hunters and target shooters for Field staff.
> 
> This Program will not be exaclty the same as the Original staff but very similar.
> 
> We are looking for shooters from all states.
> 
> If you are interested in obtaining an application and further Info please send me an email at [email protected]
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rodney Rudd
> Athens Staff Coordinator
> 
> 
> PS there will also be a 3rd phase once the 37 ATA target bow is ready for shipment.


rodney, when you get the 37" ready to ship, you are so getting a application form me:darkbeer:, just cant shoot the short ATA stuff


----------



## cartman308

Get the apps in! SWEET BOWS from a A1 bunch of people!


----------



## rodney482

Reed said:


> rodney, when you get the 37" ready to ship, you are so getting a application form me:darkbeer:, just cant shoot the short ATA stuff


I bet the 34 would surprise you~ 

We will do a 3rd staff selection once the 37 is ready to go.

Rodney


----------



## KS3DER

Reed said:


> rodney, when you get the 37" ready to ship, you are so getting a application form me:darkbeer:, just cant shoot the short ATA stuff


 The 34" Accomplice can shoot a little, lol. Here is a 70 yard group with mine and I love it. I'm ordering the 37" also. The draw cycle on these are so smooth and there fast. Believe me you'll love it to.


----------



## rodney482

To the top..


----------



## christalker

*Athens Field Staff*

Pm Sent looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## ohio moose

KS3DER said:


> The 34" Accomplice can shoot a little, lol. Here is a 70 yard group with mine and I love it. I'm ordering the 37" also. The draw cycle on these are so smooth and there fast. Believe me you'll love it to.


If I make the staff I think the pic of your bow just made my mind up as to what mine will look like.
Athens and Rodney thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## rodney482

If any of you sent a request but did not receive an app,,PLEASE send me another request because I send the apps just as soon as I rec the request.

Thanks.


----------



## christalker

*Athens staff shooters*

Application Sent!! Thanks for the opportunity and good luck to all that applied


----------



## -bowfreak-

This is the only company I have ever been interested in staffing for. Here is hoping to catch a ride on the train......I think they are going to the top based on their innovation, performance and approachability. Regardless of what happens....I am looking at getting an Accomplice 34 and a 37.


----------



## Mule426

rodney482 said:


> It was well worth the weight huh?


Word cannot describe the quality/ performance of this bow. It was definitely worth the wait. 

Besides the fact that you and Jason are backing everything that comes out of that factory with service I haven't seen ever!! This is a company that I am proud to put my name and reputation behind.

I guess the easiest way to say it is I will be an Athens Shooter for life!!!


----------



## cartman308

Rodney's email is open on the weekend! Get the apps in! These people are awesome to work with!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shuttle1

This is an opportunity that is hard to come by. They seriously take care of you like no one else. Whenever you call, they will answer and you don't have to wait to ask questions. If you ever email Rodney, he will get right back with you. These bows are awesome! Don't let this opportunity slip away.


----------



## AVIDOutdoors

Email sent.. Hopefully Rodney checks on weekends..


----------



## Bohica

AVIDOutdoors said:


> Email sent.. Hopefully Rodney checks on weekends..


Seriously, it's like the man never sleeps.


----------



## rodney482

AVIDOutdoors said:


> Email sent.. Hopefully Rodney checks on weekends..


App sent!!!!

I am working nights this weekend.

Plus after a full 1.5 hrs of sleep this morning my buddy calls and needs helping dragging his 140" whitetail from behind my house...so once we got it taken care of I was back to sleep.


----------



## n2bows45

rodney482 said:


> App sent!!!!
> 
> I am working nights this weekends.
> 
> Plus after a full 1.5 hrs of sleep this morning my buddy calls and needs helping dragging his 140" whitetail from behind my house...so once we got it taken care of I was back to sleep.




Rodney, we need to see a picture.


----------



## rodney482

n2bows45 said:


> Rodney, we need to see a picture.


Of me sleeping????

Here it is!


----------



## n2bows45

Very nice deer, I would like be your neighbor. lol


----------



## rodney482

n2bows45 said:


> Very nice deer, I would like be your neighbor. lol


:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> Of me sleeping????
> 
> Here it is!



That early season cape will make a beautiful mount. Very nice.


----------



## rodney482

-bowfreak- said:


> That early season cape will make a beautiful mount. Very nice.


I know this,,he was freakin heavy.

I bet he weighed 250 on the hoof.

I bet in about 3 weeks his neck would have been anoth 8" around


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> I know this,,he was freakin heavy.
> 
> I bet he weighed 250 on the hoof.
> 
> I bet in about 3 weeks his neck would have been anoth 8" around


I don't doubt it a bit......you midwestern guys either need to get a deer cart or an ATV.....Them big old corn fed bucks are rough on the back. 

I don't drag anymore.....I take all of mine out on a cart. The ladies who own one of the places I hunt don't want ATVs on them so I got that cart to haul deer. That thing is the berries. One of my best stands is about a 3/4 mile walk and I have hauled a handful of them out on that cart. That thing has been worth its weight in gold.


----------



## LCA

*what?????*

rodney... thought this guy was your friend??? thats a mathews in the pic! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## cory d stroyer

what do you have to do basically


----------



## rodney482

alpineyukon said:


> rodney... thought this guy was your friend??? thats a mathews in the pic! :icon_1_lol:


Just because he is a friend doesnt mean he gets to be on Staff.:wink:


He just got his accomplice a couple weeks ago and then we left for WY before he got to spend anytime with it.

Just wasnt ready to take a new bow.

I bet money the mathews will be hung up and used as a backup next year.


----------



## rodney482

cory d stroyer said:


> what do you have to do basically


Send me an email and I will forward the info about the program.


----------



## BoCoMo

This is a great team to be a part of. Dont let the opprutunity pass u by.


----------



## cartman308

Keep the apps rolling in!! Any questions you can shoot me an PM. I'll do my best to answer or point you in the right direction. This is one awesome company!! With an even more awesome line of products!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spotkiller

email sent mr rudd save me some of those big deer for shot gun season later chip


----------



## KS3DER

The 34" Accomplice can shoot a little, lol. Here is a 70 yard group with mine and I love it. I'm ordering the 37" also. The draw cycle on these are so smooth and there fast. Believe me you'll love it to. Lost the pics some how so here they are.


----------



## cartman308

KS3DER said:


> The 34" Accomplice can shoot a little, lol. Here is a 70 yard group with mine and I love it. I'm ordering the 37" also. The draw cycle on these are so smooth and there fast. Believe me you'll love it to. Lost the pics some how so here they are.


That there is some FINE shooting! These bows are TOP SHELF!

get them apps in!


----------



## KS3DER

cartman308 said:


> That there is some FINE shooting! These bows are TOP SHELF!
> 
> get them apps in!


 They truly are top shelf cartman.:bump:for a great company.


----------



## cartman308

There's still time!! You can get apps from rodeny!! Don't think that there is no way you can make the staff. Everyone is considered!! You may be suprised 
you won't find better people in archery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

In order to get Staff packages sent out quicker we are going to start making selections earlier than Oct 31st. This will eliminate a back log when all the contracts start coming back in.

We have received several really good applications and there is no reason to make you guys/gals wait.

Keep an eye on your inbox for Staff Contracts.

Rodney


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> In order to get Staff packages sent out quicker we are going to start making selections earlier than Oct 31st. This will eliminate a back log when all the contracts start coming back in.
> 
> We have received several really good applications and there is no reason to make you guys wait.
> 
> Keep an eye on your inbox for Staff Contracts.
> 
> Rodney


:thumbs_up good luck guys and gals!:darkbeer:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

I was shooting my 34" this morning and it was only 19 degrees. Still very smooth, silent, and dead on. This bow will perform in all elements enjoy them!!


----------



## cartman308

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I was shooting my 34" this morning and it was only 19 degrees. Still very smooth, silent, and dead on. This bow will perform in all elements enjoy them!!


Nice! Was gonna try out the new GT UL22 arrows i just had cut this morning........but a freak rainshower shut me out....... i'm going to bed now


----------



## ohio moose

Keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks again for the chance.


----------



## rgecko23

KS3DER said:


> The 34" Accomplice can shoot a little, lol. Here is a 70 yard group with mine and I love it. I'm ordering the 37" also. The draw cycle on these are so smooth and there fast. Believe me you'll love it to. Lost the pics some how so here they are.


ooooohhhhhhh man!! that bow i SEXY!!! I cant wait for the 31st!!


----------



## Terps1

rodney482 said:


> In order to get Staff packages sent out quicker we are going to start making selections earlier than Oct 31st. This will eliminate a back log when all the contracts start coming back in.
> 
> We have received several really good applications and there is no reason to make you guys/gals wait.
> 
> Keep an eye on your inbox for Staff Contracts.
> 
> Rodney


Awesome, i pretty sure im goin to sit on my computer all day and hit refresh on my email....

thanks again for giving us a chance to be apart of Athens, i appreciate everything you have done.


----------



## rgecko23

Terps1 said:


> Awesome, i pretty sure im goin to sit on my computer all day and hit refresh on my email....
> 
> thanks again for giving us a chance to be apart of Athens, i appreciate everything you have done.


i think I have already refreshed mine about 19 times since I read this !!! hahahahahaha


----------



## MAG00

rodney482 said:


> In order to get Staff packages sent out quicker we are going to start making selections earlier than Oct 31st. This will eliminate a back log when all the contracts start coming back in.
> 
> We have received several really good applications and there is no reason to make you guys/gals wait.
> 
> Keep an eye on your inbox for Staff Contracts.
> 
> Rodney


Sounds great. I will keep an eye out. I know I am not an over accomplished hunter or big target archer, but, boy, would I love the opportunity to get more into this sport/industry.

Thanks.


----------



## 29innovator70

Good luck to everyone that applied, this is a great company to be a part of!

By the way, if there are any applicants in the upstate New York area that would like to check out an accomplice I would be more than willing to let you fling a few arrows! Don't be afraid to PM me.


----------



## rodney482

rgecko23 said:


> i think I have already refreshed mine about 19 times since I read this !!! hahahahahaha


Sorry, I should have also stated that the first contracts will go out tomorrow.

I dont have the file on this computer.

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## MidMoJeff

Some of the guys/gals on the fence about applying might like to know that some of us are just ordinary people who love to hunt and shoot. I'm not a pro shooter, or an accomplished foam killer....but I love to hunt and shoot....especially for a company like Athens! They've given me this awesome opportuninty and I'm doing my best to get the word out about this great company and their sweet bows! I was on the fence about applying...thinking there is no way I'd get accepted...but decided to go ahead and apply anyway. Best thing I've done in a long time! These guys are top notch and I'm proud to support them! Good luck everyone!


----------



## cartman308

MidMoJeff said:


> Some of the guys/gals on the fence about applying might like to know that some of us are just ordinary people who love to hunt and shoot. I'm not a pro shooter, or an accomplished foam killer....but I love to hunt and shoot....especially for a company like Athens! They've given me this awesome opportuninty and I'm doing my best to get the word out about this great company and their sweet bows! I was on the fence about applying...thinking there is no way I'd get accepted...but decided to go ahead and apply anyway. Best thing I've done in a long time! These guys are top notch and I'm proud to support them! Good luck everyone!


x2!! I haven't shot a formal 3d competition in a long time! And calling my a highly successful hunter is a stretch if you define it in game taken. But I doubt there are many people who enjoy hunting and archery as much as I do. That is my definition of a successful hunter and archer! Most of the guys and gals on the staff I've spoken with are the same as me! They LOVE hunting and archery! *Loving Archery is the #1 qualification! 
*

One thing is certain. If you don't get an app, and don't fill it out, and don't send it in, you won't make the staff! 

If your thinking about it, get an app, get it filled out, and get it in! It'll be well worth your time! Good luck guys and gals!


----------



## ohio moose

rodney482 said:


> Sorry, I should have also stated that the first contracts will go out tomorrow.
> 
> I dont have the file on this computer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rodney


So I should check my mail at 12:01 a.m. ? LOL
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## rodney482

ohio moose said:


> So I should check my mail at 12:01 a.m. ? LOL
> Good Luck everyone.


I might check as early as 9am..:wink:


----------



## asa1485

Sent 3 emails and pms for application with no response. Not sure what happened but good luck to all. I hear nothing but great things of the company.


----------



## Terps1

rodney482 said:


> I might check as early as 9am..:wink:


i get off work at 9 am:eyebrows::thumb:


----------



## LCA

*oh yeah..*

it's nice to see others freak out waiting on this ... good luck to all, this company is awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

asa1485 said:


> Sent 3 emails and pms for application with no response. Not sure what happened but good luck to all. I hear nothing but great things of the company.


I bet by tomorow you will have a response, and the answer to all your questions. I will try and get you the info you need asap. Rodney will help you for sure!! If you ever have problems just give us a heads up and we will help!!


----------



## asa1485

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I bet by tomorow you will have a response, and the answer to all your questions. I will try and get you the info you need asap. Rodney will help you for sure!! If you ever have problems just give us a heads up and we will help!!


I know he is very swamped . No problem. Don't worry about it. Thanks fo the offer though. I think it might be an omen. LOL


----------



## cartman308

asa1485 said:


> I know he is very swamped . No problem. Don't worry about it. Thanks fo the offer though. I think it might be an omen. LOL


Talk about being subliminal!! Haha. Let me know if I can help ya out. Take care bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILL EM ALL

This will be worth the wait guys 
its a sweet bow and a bunch of great people :thumbs_up


----------



## QuietMan

Thanks for the opportunity Rodney and Athens...Look forward to hearing from you...:wink:


----------



## ohio moose

Bump it up. Hoping to hear something soon. Very anxious and excited about this opportunity.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

I wish I had the $$ to get an Athens, those bows are BAD A man, will probably be my next bow once I get the scratch saved up, then I'll be able to apply for your prostaff!!


----------



## MAG00

ohio moose said:


> Bump it up. Hoping to hear something soon. Very anxious and excited about this opportunity.


x2. Same here.


----------



## Terps1

BOOOYAH, I got the congrats....soooo pumped right now, words cant describe this oppurtunity:darkbeer:


thanks Rodney for this I am on cloud 9 thanks everyone for this, Athens all the way.


----------



## rgecko23

WOO HOO got the e-mail this afternoon after lunch!!

Thanks Rodney, I am pumped for the opportunity!!


----------



## bwheeler1

*hey*



rgecko23 said:


> WOO HOO got the e-mail this afternoon after lunch!!
> 
> Thanks Rodney, I am pumped for the opportunity!!




Congrates i got the Email today aswell... I am sooo pumped.. I love my Athens bow it is def top of the line and shoots amazing


----------



## bwheeler1

Thanks Rodney You Rock!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose

I just got mine also. Thank You Rodney and Athens for the opportunity to represent Athens. I can't wait to get my hands on a 34 and start shooting it.
I'm also anxiously awaiting the release of the 37. Thanks sgain and congrats to all that have made it. :banana:


----------



## Terps1

bwheeler1 said:


> Thanks Rodney You Rock!!!:darkbeer:


X2....definitely.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Congrats, way to go guys you'll love your new bows!!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

You guys waiting on pins & needles; you have absolutely no clue how sweet these bows are. All of the pictures and our words do not do the Accomplice justice. Never been a fan of short ATA bows, never really cared for the "binary" cam system. Long story short, my 32" Accomplice is probably the most accurate bow I have ever owned and I am still breaking it in. Smoking fast, butter smooth and whisper quiet.....................

Does that make the wait easier lol      


In all seriousness guys, good luck; it is *WELL* worth the wait.


----------



## AVIDOutdoors

Congrats guys! I got my email too! Good to be part of the new team!


----------



## rodney482

I just have a hard time not giving some people their first chance!!!!


More contracts will go out this week.

:thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak-

Congrats to all of you guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## kebees4

Guys and gals these are some great bows. I have shot all the major brands and really like like my Accomplice. I liked it so much I have 2 of them now. Good luck.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

congrats to all of you guys:thumbs_up
I know exactly how you feel


----------



## BradMc26

E-mail Sent!

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## rodney482

I will still send applications out through Nov 15th for this phase of shooters. So keep them coming.


----------



## MAG00

I got the acceptance e-mail and can't wait to get my hands on one. Thanks to Rodney and Athens for this great opportunity.

Rodney, my contract and MO are being sent ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## crem72

*got the email*

I just got the news. I made the Staff. Thanks Rodney for the chance to work with a great company. Athens Rocks!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

MAG00 said:


> I got the acceptance e-mail and can't wait to get my hands on one. Thanks to Rodney and Athens for this great opportunity.
> 
> Rodney, my contract and MO are being sent ASAP. Thanks.


Congrats...and welcome:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

crem72 said:


> I just got the news. I made the Staff. Thanks Rodney for the chance to work with a great company. Athens Rocks!!!



Congrats & welcome to Athens


----------



## INBOWHNTR

I recieved my letter too. Thanks for this great opportunity.


----------



## cartman308

Terps1 said:


> BOOOYAH, I got the congrats....soooo pumped right now, words cant describe this oppurtunity:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> thanks Rodney for this I am on cloud 9 thanks everyone for this, Athens all the way.





rgecko23 said:


> WOO HOO got the e-mail this afternoon after lunch!!
> 
> Thanks Rodney, I am pumped for the opportunity!!





bwheeler1 said:


> Congrates i got the Email today aswell... I am sooo pumped.. I love my Athens bow it is def top of the line and shoots amazing





ohio moose said:


> I just got mine also. Thank You Rodney and Athens for the opportunity to represent Athens. I can't wait to get my hands on a 34 and start shooting it.
> I'm also anxiously awaiting the release of the 37. Thanks sgain and congrats to all that have made it. :banana:





AVIDOutdoors said:


> Congrats guys! I got my email too! Good to be part of the new team!





MAG00 said:


> I got the acceptance e-mail and can't wait to get my hands on one. Thanks to Rodney and Athens for this great opportunity.
> 
> Rodney, my contract and MO are being sent ASAP. Thanks.





crem72 said:


> I just got the news. I made the Staff. Thanks Rodney for the chance to work with a great company. Athens Rocks!!!





INBOWHNTR said:


> I recieved my letter too. Thanks for this great opportunity.


Since we're all pretty new I'll just say, Welcome to the staff all the newer fellas! If you have any questions or just wanna say hey you can drop any of us a PM or email  :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak-

I'm in too! :dancing:I am looking forward to representing Athens. Thanks Rodney and Athens.:darkbeer:


----------



## rgecko23

rodney482 said:


> I just have a hard time not giving some people their first chance!!!!
> 
> 
> More contracts will go out this week.
> 
> :thumbs_up


SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOU AS A PERSON AND THE COMPANY YOU REPRESENT!!!

Thanks Rodney!!


----------



## rodney482

rgecko23 said:


> SAYS ALOT ABOUT YOU AS A PERSON AND THE COMPANY YOU REPRESENT!!!
> 
> Thanks Rodney!!


Vortex optics gave me a shot and it has opened several doors for me. I have met alot of great people in the industry along the way. I was just a guy who loved to hunt and shoot some 3d (nothing special by no means) 

I feel like I am returning the favor by giving alot of these shooters their first chance in the industry.

This position has been quite rewarding:thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> Vortex optics gave me a shot and it has opened several doors for me. I have met alot of great people in the industry along the way. I was just a guy who loved to hunt and shoot some 3d (nothing special by no means)
> 
> I feel like I am returning the favor by giving alot of these shooters their first chance in the industry.
> 
> This position has been quite rewarding:thumbs_up


That is exactly the way I describe myself. This is my first venture into something like this. I am hoping to just get affiliated with a great company like Athens, introduce others to the company and their top notch product line and make some friends along the way. I am excited.:clap:


----------



## axisbuck24

*Thanks for the opportunity...*

I would like to say, "I am so excited and honored to be selected as part of the Athens Archery Field Staff!" :banana::banana: 

I received my congrats letter yesterday and I had to open my e-mail again this morning to make sure it was not a dream. Well it is a dream come true and my I look forward to representing Athens Archery. 

Thanks Athen Archery and Rodney for the opportunity of a lifetime! Looking forward to harvesting some game with my new Athens Bow.

Lookout Texas Athens Archery is coming! Now which ATA should I order? Any suggestions?


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Congrats guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DakotaC

QuietMan said:


> Rodney has always responded to my emails and PM's. If he misses one once in a while...well he's human...I'm saying this and I'm not even on the staff...YET


Yep, same here. :thumbs_up Crossing my fingers! :wink:

Dakota


----------



## trlcavscout

Got my email also!!! Cant wait to get my bow and get out shooting! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Bohica

Congrats to all. I'm excited for all of you. :usa2:


----------



## MidMoJeff

Congrats to everyone getting accepted! Ol Rodney is building quite the family. Exciting times for sure!


----------



## LCA

*congrats...*

congrats to everyone who has and will be selected:thumbs_up


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Congrats guys:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

bwheeler1 said:


> Thanks Rodney You Rock!!!:darkbeer:


You're very welcome...


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats to all new Staff members and welcome to a great group of people to work with!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Here is a bump:thumbs_up hoping there are going to be some more happy people today.


----------



## AVIDOutdoors

Who's on staff from Ohio? And where ya from? I live in N central. Hunt marion, delaware, hocking, and perry counties..


----------



## ohio moose

AVIDOutdoors said:


> Who's on staff from Ohio? And where ya from? I live in N central. Hunt marion, delaware, hocking, and perry counties..


Northeast Ohio Here. Hunt in Trumbull, and Portage counties.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*I got my email!!*

Thank You Rodney and Athens Archery for giving me the oppurtunity to be a Field Staff Shooter. I look forward to chatting with you all that are on the team.:thumbs_up

Cheers!
John


----------



## ARBowHuntr

Put in my application today, looks like there has already been a great group of people selected. I hope that I am fortunate enough to be picked as part of the team. :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Welcome to the brother hood.:darkbeer:


----------



## dbowhunterman

Want to say THANKS........... Looking forward to shooting these bows!!!
Thanks again David Packard


----------



## j_forbus22

*Got my email today.*

Thank you Rodney and Athens Archery. I really appreciate you not looking over a bowhunter that doesn't have alot of experience, but loves to shoot and enjoy the outdoors. 
Thanks again
Josh


----------



## wicked1Joe

I am just a bowhunter...nothing special...and I am just as honered today as the day Rodney gave me a chance and chose me.
Athens is a top notch company to be associated with.:thumbs_up


also congrats to everyone!


----------



## cartman308

Welcome to all the newer staff!!

Everyone is welcome to come over to athens' message board at:
http://athensarchery.com/forum/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

Phase 2 Staff that has been accepted please sign in here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=200


----------



## KS3DER

:bump: for a great opportunity.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2: For the night. Although I'm hopefull for my opportunity, congrats to all of the others. This is so exciting. Thanks again to Athens. :thumbs_up


----------



## ARBowHuntr

*Got the email*

Got my email this weekend, just wanted to say thanks Rodney for giving me this opportunity


----------



## rodney482

update

I have had several request the info on the deals from the other companies.

That info is kept confidential and you only receive it once Athens receives your signed contract.

Once they have the contract your email gets added to the Athens Mass Email.

Thank you, Rodney


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*Happy to bump it up*

Got the enchanted email this morning. :tongue: I got a big chill, shivered, then pumped my fist a few times. Oh by the way, I was at work and my co-workers looked at me strangely.:crazy:

Cheers to Rodney. A huge *THANK YOU *to Athens for this opportunity. Looking forward to the next year of Athens family life!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak-

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Got the enchanted email this morning. :tongue: I got a big chill, shivered, then pumped my fist a few times. Oh by the way, I was at work and my co-workers looked at me strangely.:crazy:
> 
> Cheers to Rodney. A huge *THANK YOU *to Athens for this opportunity. Looking forward to the next year of Athens family life!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Congrats buddy. :thumbs_up


----------



## INBOWHNTR

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Got the enchanted email this morning. :tongue: I got a big chill, shivered, then pumped my fist a few times. Oh by the way, I was at work and my co-workers looked at me strangely.:crazy:
> 
> Cheers to Rodney. A huge *THANK YOU *to Athens for this opportunity. Looking forward to the next year of Athens family life!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


congrats!!


----------



## crem72

*congrats*



BuckFeverLodge said:


> Got the enchanted email this morning. :tongue: I got a big chill, shivered, then pumped my fist a few times. Oh by the way, I was at work and my co-workers looked at me strangely.:crazy:
> 
> Cheers to Rodney. A huge *THANK YOU *to Athens for this opportunity. Looking forward to the next year of Athens family life!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Terps1

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Got the enchanted email this morning. :tongue: I got a big chill, shivered, then pumped my fist a few times. Oh by the way, I was at work and my co-workers looked at me strangely.:crazy:
> 
> Cheers to Rodney. A huge *THANK YOU *to Athens for this opportunity. Looking forward to the next year of Athens family life!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


isnt that feeling great when ya get the email!!, congratulations, it only gets better.


----------



## smakdown

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Hey guys (and gals if there are some). I have always been a Mathews Shooter, and decided to give Athens a shot! Rodney was super nice, and got me onto the Staff, so I can't wait to whack something with the Accomplice!


----------



## smakdown

We have alot in common Jeff. I too was Mathews shooter. I had a GT 500 last year that I loved but their customer service from their reps was terrible and their company stability was not that great either but, alas I feel I have came home to my family!


----------



## rgecko23

AVIDOutdoors said:


> Who's on staff from Ohio? And where ya from? I live in N central. Hunt marion, delaware, hocking, and perry counties..


Canton, ohio here. Hunt in Tuscarawas county


----------



## goldtip22

I got "the email" myself yesterday  Now comes the hard part...deciding which bow to get. I'm leaning towards the 32....I like shorter bows. I'm hoping to get it soon so I can fill my tags with it. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

goldtip22 said:


> I got "the email" myself yesterday  Now comes the hard part...deciding which bow to get. I'm leaning towards the 32....I like shorter bows. I'm hoping to get it soon so I can fill my tags with it. Good luck everyone!



Congrats to you goldtip, welcome aboard. I feel your pain, I am on the fence also, 32 or 34? Oh it hurts so good! :jam:


----------



## shuttle1

Either one you get you will love. Do you like shorter axle to axle or do you want a few more inches? I have a 34 and love it and everyone on here if you read that has a 32 loves theres. Whatever one you get you will love, People say the 32 is faster, but the 34 is smoother. It is up to you.



BuckFeverLodge said:


> Congrats to you goldtip, welcome aboard. I feel your pain, I am on the fence also, 32 or 34? Oh it hurts so good! :jam:


----------



## J-Daddy

Jeff K in IL said:


> Hey guys (and gals if there are some). I have always been a Mathews Shooter, and decided to give Athens a shot! Rodney was super nice, and got me onto the Staff, so I can't wait to whack something with the Accomplice!


Jeff K welcome to the team man...I'm about 99.9% sure that when you get your bow in and setup you'll be very happy you made the switch to an Athens...I've owned bows from all the major companies over the years and used to be on staff with PSE and I gotta say I love shooting my Athens more than any of the others. Your gonna love the backwall on these bows when you start shooting them, it's as hard as they get...It'll make you a better shot since you know your not creeping off of it like you can with a spongey wall on some cams. Everything about these bows are top notch, you'll love it.:thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308

I never shot a mathews that I was comfortable with. They just didn't fit me. Most of the binarys i've shot i've liked ALOT!!!! I must say the Athens is the smoothest.

As far as which bow to get. Had the Buck Commander been available to us! NO CONTEST! That bows little touches just look soooooo goooood. But i got the next bestest thing. A black 34!


----------



## team-A&S

*cams*

has anyone know of another woman who shoots for athen, and if so how does the bow draw at say 40-50. My husband has shoot his friends and says the draw is really smooth for a binary cam system. but as say for a woman how will it draw for me i have owned a many Hoyt an avenger+ in 40-50 how do you think it will draw compared to it. If is someone could let me know i would be grateful 

thank you Sarah Ivie


----------



## rodney482

team-A&S said:


> has anyone know of another woman who shoots for athen, and if so how does the bow draw at say 40-50. My husband has shoot his friends and says the draw is really smooth for a binary cam system. but as say for a woman how will it draw for me i have owned a many Hoyt an avenger+ in 40-50 how do you think it will draw compared to it. If is someone could let me know i would be grateful
> 
> thank you Sarah Ivie


To be quite honest with you I have never drawn back a smoother 2 track slaved cam system than ours.

The 34 is even smoother than the 32.


----------



## NY911

Jeff K in IL said:


> Hey guys (and gals if there are some). I have always been a Mathews Shooter, and decided to give Athens a shot! Rodney was super nice, and got me onto the Staff, so I can't wait to whack something with the Accomplice!



Wow....you AND John both! Congrats Jeff!:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

NY911 said:


> Wow....you AND John both! Congrats Jeff!:thumbs_up


Saving a spot for you:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Saving a spot for you:wink:


Dan's brainwashed, I cant do anything with him.


----------



## NY911

rodney482 said:


> Saving a spot for you:wink:


Thanks...but it's gonna take alot to pry these X-Forces out of my hands!:thumbs_up


----------



## Jeff K in IL

smakdown said:


> We have alot in common Jeff. I too was Mathews shooter. I had a GT 500 last year that I loved but their customer service from their reps was terrible and their company stability was not that great either but, alas I feel I have came home to my family!


I'm still keeping my Mathews, because you never know when I need may need
a backup..ukey:

Dan, I'll be waiting for you to come over to Athens...


----------



## bwhutr

Just opened my email and well I need somebody to wipe the grin off my face. I to have shot Mathews and I finally had a chance to shoot a athens at Bass and Bucks. Looks like my monster is going up for sale. Thanks again everyone I cant wait to get mine.

Jason


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

bw

Everybody will start to wonder about you, walking around with that grin on your face. I can certainly relate. But you know what, they just don't get it. You are an Athenian now. Congrats to you, and welcome.:thumbs_up

I shoot a Switchback, so I am in the same boat as many here. I am not going to sell mine. I figure, once I get my Accomplice, I will need something around to make fun of every so often. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

bwhutr:

I had that same grin when I got mine too!! Its a great feeling isn't it


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

We have a huge Mathews dealer close to home probably the biggest in the state. I brought the 34 in to the shop there and they loved it. It was hard to get it back after they started shooting it. Comments were very smooth, Quiet, NO hand shock, great wall, and what kind of cams are these??


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

-bowfreak- said:


> Congrats buddy. :thumbs_up





INBOWHNTR said:


> congrats!!





crem72 said:


> Welcome aboard.





Terps1 said:


> isnt that feeling great when ya get the email!!, congratulations, it only gets better.





smakdown said:


> Congrats!!!




Sorry for my neglect of gratitude towards all of you. I appreciate the welcoming comments, it just slipped my mind to actually post it. Thank you to the entire Athens Team for allowing me this opportunity.


----------



## gobblemg

My wife has a 32 inch Athens and she draws it easier at 45# than she does her Hoyt 737 at 43#.


----------



## MidMoJeff

team-A&S said:


> has anyone know of another woman who shoots for athen, and if so how does the bow draw at say 40-50. My husband has shoot his friends and says the draw is really smooth for a binary cam system. but as say for a woman how will it draw for me i have owned a many Hoyt an avenger+ in 40-50 how do you think it will draw compared to it. If is someone could let me know i would be grateful
> 
> thank you Sarah Ivie



Yuh, there are women who are shooting the Athens bows. I think Sweatpeajessw is on the staff, maybe pm her to get another woman's perspective? :thumbs_up


----------



## DesignedToHunt

NY911 said:


> Wow....you AND John both! Congrats Jeff!:thumbs_up


I told everyone I wasn't a fanboy but nobody believed me lol

Like I always said, when I found a bow I liked better than my Mathews I'd shoot it :wink:


----------



## chuck7413

Congrats to all new team members! :darkbeer:
The more I shoot my Accomplice the more I like it! :RockOn:


----------



## rodney482

Phase 2 staffers returning your Contracts please use this address:

Lyntech Engineering
PO Box 95
Rochester, IN 46975

Apparently it makes it easier on the Post office to use our PO Box.

If you already sent to the physical address that is not a problem we will get it but the Post office gets :angry: 

Last thing you want to do is make them mad..:wink:


----------



## bwheeler1

*...*



chuck7413 said:


> Congrats to all new team members! :darkbeer:
> The more I shoot my Accomplice the more I like it! :RockOn:


That bow will eventually become your best friend just a Warning :tongue:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

bwheeler1 said:


> That bow will eventually become your best friend just a Warning :tongue:



Awsome, I could use a friend.......or two??? :wink:


----------



## ParkerBow

Congrats to everyone and maybe I will have better luck next year. Now I just need to find a dealer so I can try one out and buy an early or late christmas present


----------



## Terps1

bwheeler1 said:


> That bow will eventually become your best friend just a Warning :tongue:


my reverse AT accomplice will be my new BFF.

some will even say we will be joined at the...grip :tongue:


----------



## MAG00

I would like to say that I was excited to be selected, but after dealing with Rodney and Pam.......I am even more excited.:RockOn:

They have been excellent to deal with and there just seems to be better and better news all the time coming from Athens Archery.

Keep it going guys and gals.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Terps1 said:


> my reverse AT accomplice will be my new BFF.
> 
> some will even say we will be joined at the...grip :tongue:


I like that " joined at the Grip " LOL!!!


----------



## lungjellifier

*Count me in!*

330fps and 7" bh. I am in!


----------



## Terps1

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> I like that " joined at the Grip " LOL!!!


hahaha, i couldnt resist, its a cheesy pun but its true:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Finally got around to it......my contract goes out in the morning. Looks like it will be a 70/30 all black 34. Looking forward to it! :thumbs_up I will be shooting a few deer and turkeys with it before season goes out. :darkbeer:


----------



## INBOWHNTR

Rodney, will we receive an email when our bow is shipped? Thanks


----------



## Terps1

delivery confirmation says mine arrived this morning at 8:02 am, sweet:thumbs_up only a short time now before somethings on my doorstep:wink:


----------



## rodney482

INBOWHNTR said:


> Rodney, will we receive an email when our bow is shipped? Thanks


yes as long as you are in the US

you will receive it from UPS.


----------



## rodney482

MAG00 said:


> I would like to say that I was excited to be selected, but after dealing with Rodney and Pam.......I am even more excited.:RockOn:
> 
> They have been excellent to deal with and there just seems to be better and better news all the time coming from Athens Archery.
> 
> Keep it going guys and gals.


I aint done yet!!!! Still working on some other things for you guys...:thumbs_up


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I'm getting withdrawls for my Athens...

Rodney, did they get my fax?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

rodney482 said:


> I aint done yet!!!! Still working on some other things for you guys...:thumbs_up



You have got to be kidding....right? This is far better than expected, and it's only just begun. WOW!:77:


----------



## rodney482

Jeff K in IL said:


> I'm getting withdrawls for my Athens...
> 
> Rodney, did they get my fax?


yes they did.

I will be at Athens tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

rodney482 said:


> yes they did.
> 
> I will be at Athens tomorrow.


So, with you being there, what does that mean for us?:tongue:


----------



## rodney482

Jeff K in IL said:


> So, with you being there, what does that mean for us?:tongue:


Means I will help and you might end up with 1 70 lb limb and 1 60lb limb....


----------



## Jeff K in IL

rodney482 said:


> Means I will help and you might end up with 1 70 lb limb and 1 60lb limb....


Yikes, thats not good at all...LOL I could adjust Tiller then..


----------



## J-Daddy

Yeah Rodney putting your bow together would mean mismatched limbs, limbs bolted on backwards, cams on backwards and big ol' hammer marks all over the riser....He's a heck of a bow tech.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## chuck7413

ParkerBow said:


> Congrats to everyone and maybe I will have better luck next year. Now I just need to find a dealer so I can try one out and buy an early or late christmas present


They have 1 or 2 at the Sportsmen Center, or you can take me hunting and try mine out.


----------



## ParkerBow

chuck7413 said:


> They have 1 or 2 at the Sportsmen Center, or you can take me hunting and try mine out.


Chuck

Rather take you hunting  

I am done till permit so if you want to meet up next week that's cool with me. I will be your grunt and rattle man and maybe bring the camera with me


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Chief you guys rock what more could a guy ask for???


----------



## ARBowHuntr

rodney482 said:


> I aint done yet!!!! Still working on some other things for you guys...:thumbs_up


What else could there be?!?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RODNEY ROCKS!!! :guitarist2::guitarist2:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Jeff K in IL said:


> Yikes, thats not good at all...LOL I could adjust Tiller then..


Rodney I dont know about this guy he is trouble:wink::wink:
welcome Jeff Just wait until you get your bow is all I can say :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Rodney and the crew at Athens are awesome


----------



## Jeff K in IL

KILL EM ALL said:


> Rodney I dont know about this guy he is trouble:wink::wink:
> welcome Jeff Just wait until you get your bow is all I can say :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Rodney and the crew at Athens are awesome


Hey Bob, I didn't know you were an Athens guy too! Hows the hunting down there in Georgia?

I can't wait for my bow, I'm excited!:thumbs_up


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Jeff K in IL said:


> Hey Bob, I didn't know you were an Athens guy too! Hows the hunting down there in Georgia?
> 
> I can't wait for my bow, I'm excited!:thumbs_up



I sure am 
Jeff it is simply the SMOOTHEST dual cam bow I have ever shot it feels like a single cam bow at 50lbs


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump: What a great company!!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

Buck Commander bow is an option for Phase 2 staff shooters.

we can do it in a 32 or 34:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ARBowHuntr

Wow that is awesome news. Thanks Rodney. That just made my decision even harder.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

The Buck Commander is a sweet looking bow, be even better when I get it and set it up and start smoking some arrows with it.


----------



## j_forbus22

rodney482 said:


> Buck Commander bow is an option for Phase 2 staff shooters.
> 
> we can do it in a 32 or 34:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up





ARBowHuntr said:


> Wow that is awesome news. Thanks Rodney. That just made my decision even harder.


Why make it harder to decide WHY????
Does the side plates have field staff or the buck commander badging on them.Field staff on one side ,Buck Commander on the other side would be sweet..


----------



## ARBowHuntr

j_forbus22 said:


> Why make it harder to decide WHY????


Still haven't decided whether to go with the 32" or 34" accomplice and didn't know that the Buck Commander was an option for the Phase 2 Staff.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

I'm going with the 32" Buck Commander 60# 29" Draw  should be a reall nock breaker lol!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

j_forbus22 said:


> Why make it harder to decide WHY????
> Does the side plates have field staff or the buck commander badging on them.Field staff on one side ,Buck Commander on the other side would be sweet..


I like your idea, field staff on the sideplates.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

The decision is eating at me also. Who knew it would create so much anxiety, I mean, we're just choosing a bow.......right? Why is it so hard? Why?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I like your idea, field staff on the sideplates.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> The decision is eating at me also. Who knew it would create so much anxiety, I mean, we're just choosing a bow.......right? Why is it so hard? Why?


I know.. I know.....

Because they have some awesome Bows to choose from:thumbs_up the worst is the waiting for it to show up lol!!! I'll be crazy by the time it gets here for me.


----------



## Terps1

its hard to choose from a selection of great bows, i went with balance between fast and smooth with the 34, but the 32 BC and 32 did give me some late nighters of anxiety, any which way ya go they're all great


----------



## rodney482

I just left Wes a message to make sure he places a Buck Commander medallion on one side and the Field Staff Medallion on the other.

:thumbs_up


----------



## MAG00

rodney482 said:


> I just left Wes a message to make sure he places a Buck Commander medallion on one side and the Field Staff Medallion on the other.
> 
> :thumbs_up


Hey, that is awesome. I didn't chose the Buck Commander model and my bow should be here today, but is there any chance of getting a set with the field staff medallion on them sent out to place on my bow?


----------



## j_forbus22

sweet I was hoping you could do it.I will be ordering the buck commander that way. CAll it the Josh Forbus Version ..HA HA just kidding


rodney482 said:


> I just left Wes a message to make sure he places a Buck Commander medallion on one side and the Field Staff Medallion on the other.
> 
> :thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

Heck yeah that is what I want on mine as well when I order it.....medallions.....


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

rodney482 said:


> I just left Wes a message to make sure he places a Buck Commander medallion on one side and the Field Staff Medallion on the other.
> 
> :thumbs_up


That will look pretty cool!!! thats great Rodney!!:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

rodney482 said:


> I just left Wes a message to make sure he places a Buck Commander medallion on one side and the Field Staff Medallion on the other.
> 
> :thumbs_up



Awsome Rodney. Everything just keeps getting better. Somebody pinch me, I think I'm dreaming.:asleep:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

rodney482 said:


> Buck Commander bow is an option for Phase 2 staff shooters.
> 
> we can do it in a 32 or 34:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Oh no... Which is better Rodney, Buck Commander, or Accomplice? I know mine hasn't shipped...:tongue:


----------



## goldtip22

I was able to get the Buck Commander myself. If you guys who are getting them are interested, the Buck Commander web site has a Buck Commander hat on clearance right now for $5 plus shipping. It's orange and olive. At that price I figured what the heck and ordered one.


----------



## rodney482

Jeff K in IL said:


> Oh no... Which is better Rodney, Buck Commander, or Accomplice? I know mine hasn't shipped...:tongue:


same bow, the BC bow is just dressed a little different.

If your bow has not already been built, you can get it changed.

574-224-2300 request the change order.


----------



## MidMoJeff

MAG00 said:


> Hey, that is awesome. I didn't chose the Buck Commander model and my bow should be here today, but is there any chance of getting a set with the field staff medallion on them sent out to place on my bow?



I believe all field staff members will have the medallion in them that says Athens Archery Field Staff on them.  I know mine does....and saw a few others pics on here that did too.


----------



## MAG00

MidMoJeff said:


> I believe all field staff members will have the medallion in them that says Athens Archery Field Staff on them.  I know mine does....and saw a few others pics on here that did too.


Just got my bow today after lunch. You are right, I did not know that it came that way. Thanks.

I am at work right now and I haven't had a chance to really inspect it, but it the bow looks great. All the other gear I had come with it looks great also.

Thanks goes out to Athens Archery and all the staff that is working so hard.


----------



## MidMoJeff

MAG00 said:


> Just got my bow today after lunch. You are right, I did not know that it came that way. Thanks.
> 
> I am at work right now and I haven't had a chance to really inspect it, but it the bow looks great. All the other gear I had come with it looks great also.
> 
> Thanks goes out to Athens Archery and all the staff that is working so hard.



Congrats! Have fun with it this weekend and come back to post all about how you fell in love with it. :wink:


----------



## MAG00

MidMoJeff said:


> Congrats! Have fun with it this weekend and come back to post all about how you fell in love with it. :wink:


Yea, I am going to have to make some time this weekend. We have been remodeling our new house and I have been busting my butt to get it done before leaving on my annual bow hunt with my dad up in Illinois. I haven't even hunted yet this year. All my spare time has been working on the house. Talk about exhuasting...get up about 6:45 to go to work in the morning about 7:30am, work until almost 6pm, eat dinner and see the family for about an hour to hour and a half then go work on my house until about 11:30pm. Go to bed about 1:00am or 1:30am. Then start all over again. 

Can't wait to go on my trip. Nine straight days devoted to hunting and kicking back.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

MAG00 said:


> Can't wait to go on my trip. Nine straight days devoted to hunting and kicking back.


Your hard work will pay off. Keep it up, I am sure your family appreciates it. Best of luck to you and your father on your trip.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MAG00

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Your hard work will pay off. Keep it up, I am sure your family appreciates it. Best of luck to you and your father on your trip.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thanks. I appreciate it. We are almost done. Just some finishing touches and a couple of things I have to sub out to complete it. I don't think it will be 100% everything we want completed, but it will be darn close.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

rodney482 said:


> same bow, the BC bow is just dressed a little different.
> 
> If your bow has not already been built, you can get it changed.
> 
> 574-224-2300 request the change order.


Thanks Rodney, I think I'll stay with the Accomplice!


----------



## AVIDOutdoors

Just got email notification my bow should be here Monday! I'm pumped..


----------



## rodney482

AVIDOutdoors said:


> Just got email notification my bow should be here Monday! I'm pumped..


Yep we built it yesterday.:thumbs_up


----------



## AVIDOutdoors

rodney482 said:


> Yep we built it yesterday.:thumbs_up


Thanks Rodney! We can't wait!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## j_forbus22

*hard decision*

I don't have any athens dealers around me to go and look and decide on 32 or 34 ata.Going to be a Staff Buck Commander for sure.
Has anyone just let athens send you whatever and it be a surprise. Which ever one you get would be awesome either way..


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Check it out!*


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Did I mention, I can't wait for my Athens?


----------



## jhdeerjh

*Great Company*

I would recommend anyone who possibly can to do this. I am beyond impressed one of the best felling bows I have shot. These bows are real shooters


----------



## countryboy173

Well I saw all the good words about this company so i sent an email for an application. Anybody know the msrp on the Accomplice 32?


----------



## rodney482

countryboy173 said:


> Well I saw all the good words about this company so i sent an email for an application. Anybody know the msrp on the Accomplice 32?


$749..But most dealers have them $699


----------



## countryboy173

rodney482 said:


> $749..But most dealers have them $699


Okay thanks


----------



## Sfd_324

j_forbus22 said:


> I don't have any athens dealers around me to go and look and decide on 32 or 34 ata.Going to be a Staff Buck Commander for sure.
> Has anyone just let athens send you whatever and it be a surprise. Which ever one you get would be awesome either way..


I wish they had one shorter than 32... But maybe later...
I guess the 32 would be for me since I like real short bows.

Maybe someone can post a pic of the 32 against a general, switchback xt or something close that way I can compare the length.

Anybody.....how is the grip area? I know it uses side plates, how does it compare to a bowtech or Hoyt grip?


Sorry for the questions, no dealers anywhere close to look at one. 
If I go 32 I will do the all camo or either a camo riser fade to black if that's possible, and it would be nice if I could get both medallions on it And the orange colored string, but I know the BC only comes in black...

I need to get the rest of the cash up since I am bowless right now...lol


----------



## Sfd_324

Thanks Rodney.....
Trying to sell some stuff to finish the needed cash. Paperwork is printed out, just need a few more $$


----------



## snowcamp62

Excellent


----------



## bcbow1971

What arrows are people having good luck with on the 28" 60# 34" bows? I have some GT 22's that I will be playing with mine when I get it ordered and in my hands.


----------



## rodney482

bcbow1971 said:


> What arrows are people having good luck with on the 28" 60# 34" bows? I have some GT 22's that I will be playing with mine when I get it ordered and in my hands.


carbon express Max 250's and g5 strikers ahave been flying like darts for me.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I hope my 2nd athens has the medallion :teeth:
either way its on smoking bow


----------



## Terps1

KILL EM ALL said:


> I hope my 2nd athens has the medallion :teeth:
> either way its on smoking bow


me too....a medallion would be sweet


----------



## plk72

*thank you*

Thank You rodney proud to be a new member to your staff got the paper work filled out i"ll send it out when i get back from my illinois hunt


----------



## rodney482

Terps1 said:


> me too....a medallion would be sweet


On additonal bows just specify what medallions you want..We can field Staff, Buck Commander, standard Athens....We can also do custom medallions for a slight upcharge.


----------



## rodney482

Update

Athens will extend the deadline on receiving contracts back until Dec 1st, Due to some shooters needing to sell their current bow and its the middle of deer season.

Thank you,
Rodney Rudd


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Athens will extend the deadline on receiving contracts back until Dec 1st, Due to some shooters needing to sell their current bow and its the middle of deer season.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rodney Rudd



you guys rock Rodney
how much more can a company help out :shade:


----------



## bcbow1971

sweeeeeeetttttt


----------



## MAG00

rodney482 said:


> carbon express Max 250's and g5 strikers ahave been flying like darts for me.


Are shooting 100 grain heads?


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I have some CX Max Hunters 250's with 100grain Montec G5 but I have more GT 22's that fly good and I have a dozen just sitting around.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

rodney482 said:


> Update
> 
> Athens will extend the deadline on receiving contracts back until Dec 1st, Due to some shooters needing to sell their current bow and its the middle of deer season.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rodney Rudd


Thats awesome news!! for us guys that need that little extra time, I had to sell my bow, I sure am glad it sold fast so I could get my Athens before late season on Dec 1st. Now hopfully customs doesn't fondle it to much LOL!!


----------



## BONECLTR

email sent thanks


----------



## rodney482

MAG00 said:


> Are shooting 100 grain heads?


yes 100 gr standard strikers...


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Sent in my money and contract today!!!

Can't wait for my new 60lb 31" Accomplice BUCK COMMANDER 34:shade:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Blood Bath2006 said:


> Sent in my money and contract today!!!
> 
> Can't wait for my new 60lb 31" Accomplice BUCK COMMANDER 34:shade:


Bad news, they're sending yours to me!


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Jeff K in IL said:


> Bad news, they're sending yours to me!


You wouldn't be able to shoot it, T-Rex:teeth:


----------



## countryboy173

I just got my Welcome to Team Athens email and I am so pumped. I'd just like to say *thank you to Rodney* for giving me this oppurtunity!! I look forward to being a part of a team with all of you guys. Now the tough part, which bow to choose???


----------



## AVIDOutdoors

I got my new all black 34 yesterday! WOW.. VERY nice bow. I have yet to get it set up and throw some arrows, but it wont be long.. Great job Athens!


----------



## j_forbus22

*cant wait*

sending in my paperwork tomorrow. 60# 34 Buck Commander is going to be nice..


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

countryboy173 said:


> I just got my Welcome to Team Athens email and I am so pumped. I'd just like to say *thank you to Rodney* for giving me this oppurtunity!! I look forward to being a part of a team with all of you guys. Now the tough part, which bow to choose???


Welcome aboard. Good luck with that decision you are about to make. It can be a tough one....:set1_thinking::dontknow::help::confused3:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

j_forbus22 said:


> sending in my paperwork tomorrow. 60# 34 Buck Commander is going to be nice..


:thumb: Kudos to that! I've been hunting since last Friday, so mine will go in later this week. Now the anticipation begins for your delivery. I'm jealous, but not for long. :thumb:


----------



## Terps1

got the ups notification about 20 minutes ago..., thanks Rodney cant wait to get it set up and shooting


----------



## Hock

Thanks Athens!. My bow came in yesterday, dropped it off at the pro shop within an hour. It's rained here all day, so hopefully tomorrow I can get it out and start shooting. Can't wait.


----------



## SwampSnyper

Is the ARC coming standard on these bows?

I'm jealous. Checking email every second for my shipping notification. Congrats on ya'll new bows.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Wooohoo, received my shipping notice!!!:rock::rock:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Hock said:


> Thanks Athens!. My bow came in yesterday, dropped it off at the pro shop within an hour. It's rained here all day, so hopefully tomorrow I can get it out and start shooting. Can't wait.


:set1_applaud: Soooooo Jealous :set1_applaud:




Jeff K in IL said:


> Wooohoo, received my shipping notice!!!:rock::rock:


Awsome!


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Jeff K in IL said:


> Wooohoo, received my shipping notice!!!:rock::rock:


I hate you:spam2::spam2::spam2::box::box::box::angry:

:jksign:

Congrats little brutha!!!


----------



## INBOWHNTR

Jeff K in IL said:


> Wooohoo, received my shipping notice!!!:rock::rock:


Me too!


----------



## rjack

I have everything sent in, bow in hand and my Accomplice will be in the woods for the first time this weekend. :set1_applaud:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Right on guys!! I sure can't wait to get mine .... I went all out on my shipping for mine(thats how bad I wanna shoot it) to Canada *GXG* and alls I can say is for the ammont I paid for that shipping it better be the 1-3 days To my door LOL!!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

INBOWHNTR said:


> Me too!


What day did you mail in your contract?


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Blood Bath2006 said:


> I hate you:spam2::spam2::spam2::box::box::box::angry:
> 
> :jksign:
> 
> Congrats little brutha!!!


Jason=:hurt:

:chortle:


----------



## INBOWHNTR

-bowfreak- said:


> What day did you mail in your contract?


Put it in the mail on Oct. 15


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Blood Bath2006 said:


> I hate you:spam2::spam2::spam2::box::box::box::angry:
> 
> :jksign:
> 
> Congrats little brutha!!!


Did I mention, it arrives tomorrow..?


----------



## -bowfreak-

INBOWHNTR said:


> Put it in the mail on Oct. 15


Cool. I am a few days behind you. Hopefully when I get home from vacation, I will have a big buck and a new bow waiting for me.


----------



## MHansel

Rodney,

Sent ya a pm things are looking really good:teeth:


----------



## Bowfreak

Got mine tonight and have been setting it up. Very, very impressed. If you haven't had the chance to draw one yet it's hard to describe. I am used to the normal binary/slaved dual cam that when you get to the last part of the draw cycle it has that familiar dump over. This is no comparison, it just kind of glides into the valley and wall. I really don't know how to describe how it feels other than to tell you that you need to find one and draw it. 

I set it up with the arrow running right through the center of the berger holes and eye balled the center shot left and right. First arrow perfect bullet hole. Which is also weird for me. I am a freak about how I set my bows up. I have two nock set above the arrow, an eliminator button below the arrow, and my entire loop below the eliminator button. Don't ask long story. So with that being said I put a lot of down pressure on the arrow which usually means that with a drop away it doesn't support the arrow long enough to keep me from getting a little bit of a low tear. I have grown accustom to it, so when I pull a perfect bullet hole with the first arrow I was in shock. Very, very happy. Got to get back to getting the quiver on and the rest of my stuff. Back to work for me.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

hansel said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Sent ya a pm things are looking really good:teeth:


It would be awesome if you joined the ranks Myles!


----------



## rodney482

Bowfreak said:


> Got mine tonight and have been setting it up. Very, very impressed. If you haven't had the chance to draw one yet it's hard to describe. I am used to the normal binary/slaved dual cam that when you get to the last part of the draw cycle it has that familiar dump over. This is no comparison, it just kind of glides into the valley and wall. I really don't know how to describe how it feels other than to tell you that you need to find one and draw it.
> 
> I set it up with the arrow running right through the center of the berger holes and eye balled the center shot left and right. First arrow perfect bullet hole. Which is also weird for me. I am a freak about how I set my bows up. I have two nock set above the arrow, an eliminator button below the arrow, and my entire loop below the eliminator button. Don't ask long story. So with that being said I put a lot of down pressure on the arrow which usually means that with a drop away it doesn't support the arrow long enough to keep me from getting a little bit of a low tear. I have grown accustom to it, so when I pull a perfect bullet hole with the first arrow I was in shock. Very, very happy. Got to get back to getting the quiver on and the rest of my stuff. Back to work for me.




Our draw cycle is what brighten my eyes the first time I shot our bow and knew right then and there my solocam was going to be replaced.


----------



## MAG00

*Got my Athens...now which bow to sale?*

Now that I received my staff bow, which I am very please with it thus far, I need to sale one of my other bows. I have an Elite Cuda in AT edition (black riser camo limbs) and an Elite Fire in all camo. My Athens is an AT edition. Which one to sale? I was thinking maybe the Elite Cuda since the cams are about the same as the Athens and the finish is the same as well. However, they didn't make many of the Cudas though. The other reason I thought the Cuda is because the Fire is all camo and has a modular cam.

What do ya'll think? 

On a side note, I hade gotten my wife an Elite Ice set up. She has only shot it maybe twice and said she enjoyed it, but she doesn't make time to shoot or is really into it. Plus I know she will never get into hunting. I thought about selling hers.


----------



## countryboy173

MAG00 said:


> Now that I received my staff bow, which I am very please with it thus far, I need to sale one of my other bows. I have an Elite Cuda in AT edition (black riser camo limbs) and an Elite Fire in all camo. My Athens is an AT edition. Which one to sale? I was thinking maybe the Elite Cuda since the cams are about the same as the Athens and the finish is the same as well. However, they didn't make many of the Cudas though. The other reason I thought the Cuda is because the Fire is all camo and has a modular cam.
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> On a side note, I hade gotten my wife an Elite Ice set up. She has only shot it maybe twice and said she enjoyed it, but she doesn't make time to shoot or is really into it. Plus I know she will never get into hunting. I thought about selling hers.


My suggestion is not worry about the color, its not gonna make them shoot any different. Think of which one you like shooting more, which one you will use more, and which one you would benefit more off of when sold.


----------



## MidMoJeff

SwampSnyper said:


> Is the ARC coming standard on these bows?
> 
> I'm jealous. Checking email every second for my shipping notification. Congrats on ya'll new bows.



The arc came with the field staff package on the first go round. I know they are making some changes to it, so I'm not sure if it will come out with the bow. It should say on your contract what your getting. 


Congrats to all the newly added staffers! Its a great group, and something I'm proud to be a part of!


----------



## MAG00

The Arc doesn't come with the 2nd round staff package. Like MidMoJeff said, I think they are working on improvements.

With that said, I ordered one with my stuff and I cannot get it to mount securely. Has anybody else had problems mounting the bow arc? I cannot get mine to grip the bow tight enough. It is way to easy to move, down or slip for me to trust it right now. Do those that are using one with good results have any tricks or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Terps1

MAG00 said:


> Now that I received my staff bow, which I am very please with it thus far, I need to sale one of my other bows. I have an Elite Cuda in AT edition (black riser camo limbs) and an Elite Fire in all camo. My Athens is an AT edition. Which one to sale? I was thinking maybe the Elite Cuda since the cams are about the same as the Athens and the finish is the same as well. However, they didn't make many of the Cudas though. The other reason I thought the Cuda is because the Fire is all camo and has a modular cam.
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> On a side note, I hade gotten my wife an Elite Ice set up. She has only shot it maybe twice and said she enjoyed it, but she doesn't make time to shoot or is really into it. Plus I know she will never get into hunting. I thought about selling hers.


any way you choose should be fine, personally having shot the cuda i would keep the rare cuda and sell one of the others...the market for a used elite is high because of the warranty they offer. That said any one ya sell should compensate you very well because the elites are holding a good value in the classifieds, ive seen synergy's sell for as much as some 09 flagship bows of other companies. also the short draw aspect of any of those really attracts a fair amount of people on here because of the mass amounts of long draw modded bows, good luck with your decision.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## bcbow1971

hey Smoke what program did u use to make ur Avatar? Love it!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

bcbow1971 said:


> hey Smoke what program did u use to make ur Avatar? Love it!


I got *ToughAntlerTees * to build it for me, he charges $5 to do it.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

The bow arrived, now I just need to get off of work to see it!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Jeff K in IL said:


> The bow arrived, now I just need to get off of work to see it!


Jeff - Good news, please crank that bad boy up and give us a taste....would ya? Those of us who have not shot one need to hear about it. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## tfosterjr

countryboy173 said:


> I just got my Welcome to Team Athens email and I am so pumped. I'd just like to say *thank you to Rodney* for giving me this oppurtunity!! I look forward to being a part of a team with all of you guys. Now the tough part, which bow to choose???


Got mine today too.
Thanks Rodney


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

tfosterjr said:


> Got mine today too.
> Thanks Rodney


Welcome to the Team!!:shade: Rodney is a super to work with:shade: as is the rest of the Athens Team!! cheers!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Jeff K in IL said:


> The bow arrived, now I just need to get off of work to see it!


Geee I wonder where Jeff is ..... LOL!!!


----------



## tfosterjr

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> Welcome to the Team!!:shade: Rodney is a super to work with:shade: as is the rest of the Athens Team!! cheers!!:darkbeer:


Thanks Smoke. Now I gotta have one of those cool avatars:shade:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

tfosterjr said:


> Got mine today too.
> Thanks Rodney


Oh what a feeling! :welcome:


----------



## tfosterjr

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Oh what a feeling! :welcome:


Thank You


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I am home now.. I tinkered enough for the night, now I have to learn the cam system and everything; the specs are off a bit...

Anyways, out of the box, she drew 57lbs, and she draws smooth too. I have to get used to the Binary feel, because I am so used to Single Cams. But so far she feels nice. My sight is on its way, so once I get that and my wrist sling, it will be ready to shoot more.


----------



## Stefan

Thats a sweet looking rig Jeff.... I cant hardly to get my all black accomplice 34.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Thats a pretty sweet bow Jeff, look even better once she is all dressed up and ready for action:shade: can't wait to get mine here.


----------



## introverted

i'd like to see that new target rig, there are a couple staff shooters that come in my shop, i'm impressed with the quality

can't wait to see the longer ata bow


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet looking so far Jeff. What specs are not in spec? Or is it that you still arent used to the cam system?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Jeff - Very nice looking. Thanks for posting the detail pics. Never seeing one in person, it's nice when someone posts some close ups of their bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308

Very nice looking bow indeed!!! I see they are shipping them with America's Best Strings now :thumbs_up:!!


----------



## MHansel

Jeff thanks for pics. looking good, I'm try'n to sell my Drenalin so I can take advantage of the field staff position, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jeff K in IL

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet looking so far Jeff. What specs are not in spec? Or is it that you still arent used to the cam system?


ATA is long by a litle over 1/4", and the BH is off too. That's the reason it's only drawing 57lbs maxed out! Good is: the cams looked to be synched fine, and drawstops contact the limbs at the same time. All I have to do is twist the string to bring down the ATA and put equal twists in the cable in order to keep the cams synched!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep sounds like your all over it....that was how my PSE Omen was when I got it. 

Good luck and keep posting them nice pics!!


----------



## MAG00

Jeff K in IL said:


> ATA is long by a litle over 1/4", and the BH is off too. That's the reason it's only drawing 57lbs maxed out! Good is: the cams looked to be synched fine, and drawstops contact the limbs at the same time. All I have to do is twist the string to bring down the ATA and put equal twists in the cable in order to keep the cams synched!


I think mine is off a little as well. I haven't had a chance to check my draw weight yet, but I did notice that my ATA is long by about 1/4" to 3/8" (can't remember which measurement). I forgot to check the BH, but I would guess that if the ATA is off the BH is off.

However, I think I have read before that the specs can vary a little. If my bow is shooting well right now, I don't know that I will mess with it much till after season or at least till after my Illinois trip.


----------



## goldtip22

Jeff K in IL said:


> ATA is long by a litle over 1/4", and the BH is off too. That's the reason it's only drawing 57lbs maxed out! Good is: the cams looked to be synched fine, and drawstops contact the limbs at the same time. All I have to do is twist the string to bring down the ATA and put equal twists in the cable in order to keep the cams synched!


Did you check the draw length? Is that in spec? I ordered mine at 29.5 because I read that they run true. The bows I shoot now 29 but they run long.


----------



## dhayse32

Sweet looking rig! 

I get mine tomorrow...hopefully it is pretty close to spec. I don't have much time to stop at a shop to get it all tweaked out before the weekend. 

Any one work at Bass and Bucks that could give me a shout? I am on a tight schedule tomorrow and might need a peep put in after I get my bow...Anyone?


----------



## KS3DER

Nice looking rig Jeff


----------



## INBOWHNTR

Nice!! I received mine yesterday too but I see yours came with the orange and black america's best strings and mine came with the black and gray winners choice. Wonder why the difference?


----------



## axisbuck24

MAG00 said:


> but is there any chance of getting a set with the field staff medallion on them sent out to place on my bow?


Rodney,
How do we gop about getting the medallion on the grip?

Also, heard there is possibly an Athens dealer coming to Texas any confrimation?


----------



## kbp8928

just got my WELCOME TO TEAM ATHENS letter! now what color and bow to get!


----------



## bcbow1971

Welcome Kbp8928!!!!!! There is a ton of colors available!!!


----------



## MOBOW#1

I have to decide on color as well!!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

kbp8928 said:


> just got my WELCOME TO TEAM ATHENS letter! now what color and bow to get!


Awsome news. Welcome to the team.


----------



## ParkerBow

kbp8928 said:


> just got my WELCOME TO TEAM ATHENS letter! now what color and bow to get!


same Here, starting to feel like my wife when she goes shopping


----------



## kbp8928

i think i am going to get the 32.....i have a 30" draw, has anyone had nock pinch or anything with the 32? i am really thinking of getting a camo riser with black limbs! look pretty sweet to me, or maybe vise versa! lol not sure.


----------



## ParkerBow

Also going with the 32 just need decide on finish


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

kbp8928 said:


> just got my WELCOME TO TEAM ATHENS letter! now what color and bow to get!


Welcome to the Team  you won't find a better company to shoot for, Rodney is awesome and the rest of the people at Athens are super too, custmor service is Bar None the Best I have encountered. :shade:


----------



## Terps1

Look what my friendly neighborhood UPSman dropped off as I pulled in the driveway...


----------



## rodney482

kbp8928 said:


> i think i am going to get the 32.....i have a 30" draw, has anyone had nock pinch or anything with the 32? i am really thinking of getting a camo riser with black limbs! look pretty sweet to me, or maybe vise versa! lol not sure.


I shoot a 32 with a 30" Dl and have no issues at all with nock pinch..


----------



## ParkerBow

Terps1 said:


> Look what my friendly neighborhood UPSman dropped off as I pulled in the driveway...[/QUOTE
> 
> Time to log off AT and starting setting that bad boy up. One minute I like the camo/black next minute I like the all black version. I'll never make up my mind


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Terps1 said:


> Look what my friendly neighborhood UPSman dropped off as I pulled in the driveway...


Looks good!! :shade: I bet its a releif to get it .. it'll look even better dressed up. Cheers!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## j_forbus22

Terps1 said:


> Look what my friendly neighborhood UPSman dropped off as I pulled in the driveway...


That is beautiful.


----------



## Terps1

i would love to set it up...but accessories are in transit and will hopefully be here by saturday


----------



## SwampSnyper

Such Beauty. Brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

goldtip22 said:


> Did you check the draw length? Is that in spec? I ordered mine at 29.5 because I read that they run true. The bows I shoot now 29 but they run long.


I didn't check the DL, but drawing it feels darn good. I shoot a 27.5" cam on a Mathews, and I went with a 28" DL on the Accomplice..


----------



## INBOWHNTR

I got my 34 set up today. It paper tuned in one shot so I took it out sighted in to 60yds and its shooting my strikers dead on with field points so I think its ready to go to the woods Saturday. Its a 70lb 28.5in draw with an extreme dovetail sight(until the relik is ready), VBG kaz-away rest, 10in Xtreme DOA stab


----------



## tfosterjr

INBOWHNTR said:


> I got my 34 set up today. It paper tuned in one shot so I took it out sighted in to 60yds and its shooting my strikers dead on with field points so I think its ready to go to the woods Saturday. Its a 70lb 28.5in draw with an extreme dovetail sight(until the relik is ready), VBG kaz-away rest, 10in Xtreme DOA stab


Ya gotta like it when it all comes together that easily


----------



## INBOWHNTR

tfosterjr said:


> Ya gotta like it when it all comes together that easily


I figured I would have to broadhead tune but I am not going to complain


----------



## tfosterjr

INBOWHNTR said:


> I figured I would have to broadhead tune but I am not going to complain


I'll be looking for the pics in the "I killed it with my Athens thread". Good huntin!


----------



## shootokill

Just got my rig yesterday went to bass and bucks had josh help me get it set up and now it is ready to eat WOW this bow is bad. me and my fiancee got on and she is all over me to get her bow. lol


----------



## Jeff K in IL

My sight just showed up, so I slapped it on and set the 2nd and 3rd Axis, and then went from there. Got the first pin down, papertuned real quick (2 bullet holes right off the bat). I shot 2 arrows at 20yds, and it shot good. I need to do more tuning of course, but she should be set for next weekend.


----------



## shuttle1

What sight did you get?


----------



## kbp8928

i made up my mind a few hours ago. i am going to get a 32 with camo riser and black limbs! done!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

shuttle1 said:


> What sight did you get?


Tru Ball Axcel Armortech. Its what I shoot on my Mathews too, I like it a lot!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

INBOWHNTR said:


> I got my 34 set up today. It paper tuned in one shot so I took it out sighted in to 60yds and its shooting my strikers dead on with field points so I think its ready to go to the woods Saturday. Its a 70lb 28.5in draw with an extreme dovetail sight(until the relik is ready), VBG kaz-away rest, 10in Xtreme DOA stab


Wow!!! What an awsome sight. Like the stab too.:teeth:


----------



## kbp8928

rodney482 said:


> I shoot a 32 with a 30" Dl and have no issues at all with nock pinch..


sweet! thanks rodney. i am like a kid on christmas eve! cant wait till i get my bow!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

kbp8928 said:


> i made up my mind a few hours ago. i am going to get a 32 with camo riser and black limbs! done!


kbp - I am with you. I FINALLY made my choice, for maybe the 20th time now. I sent in my contract today certified mail. BC 34 for me. Can't wait. I feel a huge burden off my back after making that decision. What an antagonizing decision it was. Wish I could have 1 of each. Hmmm......:set1_thinking:


----------



## tfosterjr

I am trying to make up my mind which bow to get. Can someone post up some real world pics of their Buck Commander. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

tfosterjr said:


> I am trying to make up my mind which bow to get. Can someone post up some real world pics of their Buck Commander. Thanks, Tom




Hey Tom, I will as soon as I get my Buck Commander its a 32" :shade:


----------



## goldtip22

tfosterjr said:


> I am trying to make up my mind which bow to get. Can someone post up some real world pics of their Buck Commander. Thanks, Tom


This one's not mine but I ordered one just like it...


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:mg:Thats awesome!!!:mg: is there speed nocks on the string? I can't see them?


----------



## tfosterjr

goldtip22- Thanks for the pic. 

Now can anyone post a pic of the black/fade to camo Accomplice?


----------



## kbp8928

BuckFeverLodge said:


> kbp - I am with you. I FINALLY made my choice, for maybe the 20th time now. I sent in my contract today certified mail. BC 34 for me. Can't wait. I feel a huge burden off my back after making that decision. What an antagonizing decision it was. Wish I could have 1 of each. Hmmm......:set1_thinking:


lol it was a hard choice!


----------



## goldtip22

tfosterjr said:


> goldtip22- Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Now can anyone post a pic of the black/fade to camo Accomplice?


If you do some digging you'll find a pic. I'm pretty sure I remember seeing one.


----------



## cartman308

goldtip22 said:


> If you do some digging you'll find a pic. I'm pretty sure I remember seeing one.


There is a pic of a camo fade somewhere on here. Athens currently is not offering the finish. They were not happy with it's consistency.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

cartman308 said:


> There is a pic of a camo fade somewhere on here. Athens currently is not offering the finish. They were not happy with it's consistency.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that will be a future option but its a ways out yet.

Here is the pic, this is one done in realtree open country and the lighting is not the best but you get the idea. This pic was posted here back in March.


----------



## rodney482

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> :mg:Thats awesome!!!:mg: is there speed nocks on the string? I can't see them?


those are WC strings that pic is from a few months back.


----------



## countryboy173

Are all bows coming with the Black and Orange Americas Best now?


----------



## goldtip22

rodney482 said:


> that will be a future option but its a ways out yet.
> 
> Here is the pic, this is one done in realtree open country and the lighting is not the best but you get the idea. This pic was posted here back in March.


Did you guys try doing a fade with black limbs and camo on the middle of the riser... basically the opposite of what the bow in that pic is? I'm hoping my BC ships out soon  The hunting here in Ohio should be heating up next week.


----------



## rodney482

goldtip22 said:


> Did you guys try doing a fade with black limbs and camo on the middle of the riser... basically the opposite of what the bow in that pic is? I'm hoping my BC ships out soon  The hunting here in Ohio should be heating up next week.


I like camo in the middle, then black, then camo limbs with black pockets and cams.


----------



## rodney482

update I am having problems with yahoo emails, I am working on the problem, If you have not heard back from me please send me another email letting me know you have not received anything back from me. [email protected]

this only applies to yahoo emails.


----------



## Briarsdad

BuckFeverLodge said:


> kbp - I am with you. I FINALLY made my choice, for maybe the 20th time now. I sent in my contract today certified mail. BC 34 for me. Can't wait. I feel a huge burden off my back after making that decision. What an antagonizing decision it was. Wish I could have 1 of each. Hmmm......:set1_thinking:[/QUO
> 
> Good choice on the Buck Commander, I sent my contract in today and can't wait to get my Buck Commander 32. My choice was a little easier since I already have an Accomplice 34 in black and camo. Now if I could only talk the wife into believing I really need one in all camo


----------



## MHansel

That all black bow looks SAWEET:teeth::teeth::teeth:

If I can get a bow sold I can order up a bow from Athens, and that all black has caught my attention:darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:My Buck Commander is on the way!!! a big thanks to Pam, Amanda,Wes,Jason and Rodney!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

smoke-walker09 said:


> :ranger:my buck commander is on the way!!! A big thanks to pam, amanda,wes,jason and rodney!!


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Just checked my certified mail receipt number with USPS(contract sent Thur). Grrrrrrrrr...........:angry7: Here is what it said, "Status: Missent, the item was misrouted" :fuming::fuming: I hope they get it corrected first thing Monday. Can you say FRUSTRATION?


----------



## tfosterjr

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Just checked my certified mail receipt number with USPS(contract sent Thur). Grrrrrrrrr...........:angry7: Here is what it said, "Status: Missent, the item was misrouted" :fuming::fuming: I hope they get it corrected first thing Monday. Can you say FRUSTRATION?


That flat out sucks. No wonder FedEx and Brown are puttin the hurt on 'em.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Alright!! I got my contract today!!! Thanks Rodney & Athens Archery, I really appreciate this opportunity:thumb:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Alright!! I got my contract today!!! Thanks Rodney & Athens Archery, I really appreciate this opportunity:thumb:


Welcome to the Team!!!:darkbeer: now comes the great task of deciding what Bow to get LOL!!!:shade:


----------



## kbp8928

just out of curiosity, how many field staffers are there, and going to be?


----------



## holterross

Just got my letter and i have been trying to decide which bow i want..... does anyone know about the color choices.... is there an option to have camo rizer and black limbs, or is the combo just black rizer and camo limbs? and is there a price difference to have it changed?


----------



## kbp8928

i ordered camo riser black limbs.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> Welcome to the Team!!!:darkbeer: now comes the great task of deciding what Bow to get LOL!!!:shade:


Thanks!!! Glad to be part of the team.

You're tellin me man. I know I want the 34 (I wish the 37 was out, I'd LOVE to have it in a 37 ATA) but I don't know if I want all black or black w/ camo limbs. The black is so sweet looking, like Darth Vader but I would have to get all new accessories & if I went w/ black & camo I could strip down my DXT & use the stuff off it, so no idea which direction I wanna go.


----------



## OHsneaky1

holterross said:


> Just got my letter and i have been trying to decide which bow i want..... does anyone know about the color choices.... is there an option to have camo rizer and black limbs, or is the combo just black rizer and camo limbs? and is there a price difference to have it changed?



Congrats Ross. Looks like another Matthews boy has jumped ship! Glad to have you on the team bud.:darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308

kbp8928 said:


> just out of curiosity, how many field staffers are there, and going to be?


I think when things are all done Athens is looking to have 300 fieldstaffers spread out over 7 countries.


----------



## Terps1

holterross said:


> Just got my letter and i have been trying to decide which bow i want..... does anyone know about the color choices.... is there an option to have camo rizer and black limbs, or is the combo just black rizer and camo limbs? and is there a price difference to have it changed?


welcome to the staff, Athens does have an option for camo riser black limbs, i just got mine on a 34 on thursday and it looks awesome heres the link for some pics

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055995848&postcount=349


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger: Welcome to the team holterross cheers!


----------



## holterross

Terps1 said:


> welcome to the staff, Athens does have an option for camo riser black limbs, i just got mine on a 34 on thursday and it looks awesome heres the link for some pics
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055995848&postcount=349


Terps thanks fot the info... good looking bow man cant wait..


----------



## holterross

OHsneaky1 said:


> Congrats Ross. Looks like another Matthews boy has jumped ship! Glad to have you on the team bud.:darkbeer:


It is looking that way..... now I have to find someone buy my Switchback XT..so i can get my money sent off...


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Anybody have pics of one that is black riser w/ camo limbs?


----------



## bhill12

im on the staff also now. sending in paperwork today cant wait to get my all black 32 in. i also see alot of familiar names from the mathews forum now athens shooters


----------



## INBOWHNTR

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Anybody have pics of one that is black riser w/ camo limbs?


page 9


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

INBOWHNTR said:


> page 9


Thanks! :thumb:

That looks awesome, didn't help my decision making process any easier either, lol Both the all black & the black/camo look really awesome. Dang decisions...


----------



## BONECLTR

Got my contract also, now just deciding on bow, and color.


----------



## cartman308

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Thanks! :thumb:
> 
> That looks awesome, didn't help my decision making process any easier either, lol Both the all black & the black/camo look really awesome. Dang decisions...


My vote is all black with black Carbon Creations grips !!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

cartman308 said:


> My vote is all black with black Carbon Creations grips !!!!:darkbeer:


:drool:

I think thats where I'm leaning towards is the all black.


----------



## MidMoJeff

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Anybody have pics of one that is black riser w/ camo limbs?


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice color combo!!


----------



## KS-whitetail

Guys I was wondering if any short draw guys shot chronoed theres yet I am looking at 27 at either 60 or 70 lbs THANKS:embarres:


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MidMoJeff said:


>


thats sweet, you guys are just making it harder to decide! I hate being indecisive...


----------



## MidMoJeff

I dont think you can go wrong with any of these bows man...they all look amazing to me! It was easier for us first rounders....not as many options.


----------



## ELDRICK

Just got my 34” Accomplice all black I got all gooey when I opened the box the bow is sweet I will post pics as soon as I get it set up


----------



## -bowfreak-

ELDRICK said:


> Just got my 34” Accomplice all black I got all gooey when I opened the box the bow is sweet I will post pics as soon as I get it set up


Congrats buddy. I called them today and made a change to mine. I decided to get 60 lb limbs instead of 70 lb limbs. They hadn't built mine yet so it was all good. Thanks Athens for making this easy.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

MidMoJeff said:


> I dont think you can go wrong with any of these bows man...they all look amazing to me! It was easier for us first rounders....not as many options.


haha, I hear ya. The color combo you have is really starting to grow on me over the black although I'm still gonna have to sleep on it some. Where did you get that sweet A wrist sling at? Your rig sure looks good.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

any combo on these bow will look great:shade:


----------



## MidMoJeff

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> haha, I hear ya. The color combo you have is really starting to grow on me over the black although I'm still gonna have to sleep on it some. Where did you get that sweet A wrist sling at? Your rig sure looks good.


Thanks! Athens made this bow look so great...I just rolled with it. :teeth: I got the sling from BOCOMO custom slings. He is a member here at AT and will hook you up for a great price. I went with him cuz he is a fellow statesman and his product is top notch! Not to mention he is an Athens field staff member. :shade:


----------



## cartman308

Any of the combos will floor you in person. The Next Vista Camo looks sooooo good in person!


----------



## Briarsdad

Hey guys I was just wondering if there are any fellow staffers from Sullivan or Vigo counties in Indiana?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## BONECLTR

Still trying to decide on which bow to get, just wondering do the BC bows come with the Field Staff side plates, or just the BC ones???


----------



## INBOWHNTR

BONECLTR said:


> Still trying to decide on which bow to get, just wondering do the BC bows come with the Field Staff side plates, or just the BC ones???


I am pretty sure Rodney said they can do whatever you want.


----------



## bcbow1971

BONECLTR said:


> Still trying to decide on which bow to get, just wondering do the BC bows come with the Field Staff side plates, or just the BC ones???


Bonecltr what part of W KY u from? I live in Larue County.


----------



## Terps1

BONECLTR said:


> Still trying to decide on which bow to get, just wondering do the BC bows come with the Field Staff side plates, or just the BC ones???


im not sure on the sideplates for the BC with field staff but i know most of the field staff bows have medallions on them with it. my 34 came athens field staff medallion and the regular side plates.


----------



## BONECLTR

OK thanks guys, and I am from north Todd County, its between Christian, and Logan counties.


----------



## bcbow1971

Cool nice country there!!! Do you shoot 3-D anywhere around there or Manmouth cave area?


----------



## rodney482

BONECLTR said:


> Still trying to decide on which bow to get, just wondering do the BC bows come with the Field Staff side plates, or just the BC ones???


We are now placing 1 BC medallioin and 1 FS medallion on Buck Commander bows for Field Staff.


----------



## BONECLTR

Thanks Rodney, hope to make a decision soon.


----------



## BONECLTR

Hey bcbow1971, I do shoot 3d here close to the house, and a few in Clarksville Tn. Have been up in that area several times, but never have shot anywhere there.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well maybe we can get together and show these Athens bows off together next year......


----------



## BONECLTR

Yea man sounds good just give me a shout.


----------



## bcbow1971

Will Do!!!!


----------



## j_forbus22

*Yea*

Just got a UPS notification email. My new Staff Buck Commander will be at its new home thursday.:dancing:


----------



## tfosterjr

j_forbus22 said:


> Just got a UPS notification email. My new Staff Buck Commander will be at its new home thursday.:dancing:




Hey forbus, I was just through your town on Sunday. Took the family up to the race, had a great day. Good to meet ya!


----------



## j_forbus22

hey foster. Good to see someone kinda close..I work at the Fire Dept here in Sylacauga, STation #2 on highway 21 ,north of town..you should have went right past it..


----------



## tfosterjr

Sure did, my kids don't miss a fire station. LOL. Hank Jr. still have a place up there?


----------



## j_forbus22

never heard he did .what you know about it.


----------



## tfosterjr

Heard he used to have a place around there back in the early 80's. Wasn't in town, but some place out in the country. Went to Troy with a kid from up around there, he was always talikin about it.


----------



## switchback33

Just curious what is the turn around for field staff members to get their bows from the time you get their contracts. I cant wait to get my 34 Accomplice. I got all black and am putting camo accessories on it. Im on vacation next week to do nothing but strictly hunt and would love to have it with me. Fingers crossed.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Buck Commander Finaly landed !!!!*

Ok here it is my Staff Buck Commander 32" and I am speachless at the momment. Simply Awesome. :shade::darkbeer: Thanks Athens and To Rodney Cheers!!!:darkbeer: It was all worth it LOL!!! Now I know what you mean Rodney on the packing job the guys did :shade:and very creative on the Box LOL!!!

Here some pic's for you guys.

Athens Buck Commader 60# 29" Draw.:shade:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

You guys are killing me!!!!!!!

Lord, WHY was I born with such long arms:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## whitetail25

Thats one good looking bow Smoke-Walker09 !!!! Got me thinking on which one to choose..LOL


----------



## Terps1

switchback33 said:


> Just curious what is the turn around for field staff members to get their bows from the time you get their contracts. I cant wait to get my 34 Accomplice. I got all black and am putting camo accessories on it. Im on vacation next week to do nothing but strictly hunt and would love to have it with me. Fingers crossed.:set1_applaud:


for me: my contract was delivered on wednesday morning and i received my bow the thursday of the next week....so it wont be long, when did/will athens get your contract? cuz once they get it, turnaround time to build/ship is faaaaasssttttt


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

whitetail25 said:


> Thats one good looking bow Smoke-Walker09 !!!! Got me thinking on which one to choose..LOL


The Graghics are awesome, even better in person, and the CNC work is stunning, all around remarkable work done by the whole team at Athens.


----------



## camoprincess

*Thanks Rodney*

Rodney, thanks for talking to Wes regarding a 24" DL. Got short arms, what can I say.

My husband (saddleman37) and I are thrilled to be a part of your team.

As I see most of the others on here have said also, now comes the hard time in deciding which color to get! Does it come in pink? Just Kidding!

Thanks again:darkbeer:


----------



## switchback33

Terps1 said:


> for me: my contract was delivered on wednesday morning and i received my bow the thursday of the next week....so it wont be long, when did/will athens get your contract? cuz once they get it, turnaround time to build/ship is faaaaasssttttt


I know I gotta be patient. But its like knowing christmas is next week and I want it to be tomorrow. Anyways Thanks to the guys at Athens I really cant wait.

Mike


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

camoprincess said:


> Rodney, thanks for talking to Wes regarding a 24" DL. Got short arms, what can I say.
> 
> My husband (saddleman37) and I are thrilled to be a part of your team.
> 
> As I see most of the others on here have said also, now comes the hard time in deciding which color to get! Does it come in pink? Just Kidding!
> 
> Thanks again:darkbeer:


Welcome to the Team!!!


----------



## cartman308

camoprincess said:


> Rodney, thanks for talking to Wes regarding a 24" DL. Got short arms, what can I say.
> 
> My husband (saddleman37) and I are thrilled to be a part of your team.
> 
> As I see most of the others on here have said also, now comes the hard time in deciding which color to get! Does it come in pink? Just Kidding!
> 
> Thanks again:darkbeer:


camo pink is an option . May be a little charge but option none the less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Well, its only taken several days to decide but I'm sending my contract back today w/ an order for the black riser/camo limbs combo. I can't wait to get it to say the least & I'm glad that decision is over, talk about tough!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I think I have decided on the 34" BC in all black......now is the black all the same or are there different styles that I think I saw somewhere....like Powder coated and or matte???


----------



## Octabird

rodney482 said:


> We are not limiting Phase 2 to just the shorter DL shooters.


Good b/c I am a 30" DL!!
Email sent!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

just wondering if anyone knows when the Rellik sight will be ready & if anyone has an idea on what our cost will be


----------



## bhill12

just sent my money for a buck commander 32


----------



## goldtip22

Got my Buck Commander yesterday and shot it shortly thereafter. Unbelievably smooth draw and shock free...more so than the Z-28 I had and definitely more than my Omen. That's without limb dampeners as well  The only thing I need to figure out is how to get rid of a slight twang...which is probably from the string stop. I adjusted the string stop and couldn't seem to get rid of it. Anyone have any suggestions as to how far away it should be from the string? Right now it's probably 1/32" away.


----------



## camoprincess

cartman308 said:


> camo pink is an option . May be a little charge but option none the less.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:mg:Are you serious? I have a non-Athens bow right now that is Digital Pink Camo and I have a pink camo release. Might have to check in to that one


----------



## rgecko23

goldtip22 said:


> Got my Buck Commander yesterday and shot it shortly thereafter. Unbelievably smooth draw and shock free...more so than the Z-28 I had and definitely more than my Omen. That's without limb dampeners as well  The only thing I need to figure out is how to get rid of a slight twang...which is probably from the string stop. I adjusted the string stop and couldn't seem to get rid of it. Anyone have any suggestions as to how far away it should be from the string? Right now it's probably 1/32" away.


No limb Jax? I thought they all came with string jax and limb jax??


----------



## cartman308

camoprincess said:


> :mg:Are you serious? I have a non-Athens bow right now that is Digital Pink Camo and I have a pink camo release. Might have to check in to that one


Yup!! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=953175&page=2 bout halfway down the page. Give Rodney a shout to see if that finish is available on the staff bows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I don't know why that link isn't working.......


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Ok Guys here is some speed!!!*

Got the B.C. All set-up today at the shop and ran it through the Crono and here what we got, timing is dead on and set at 60# 29" and a IBO 306 Grain arrow.:shade: I'm very Happy!!!and thats through a W.B. this is the best holding bow I have shot to date and I have shot a few over the past couple years.

Here is the speed I got this duplicate 3 shots in a row.:mg:

















:shade: Time to go hunting !!!!!


----------



## MidMoJeff

Yuh...you can get one in pink camo. Pam at Athens can give you details. 574-224-2300 

I cant read the chrono pics, but I bet its good.


----------



## MidMoJeff

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> just wondering if anyone knows when the Rellik sight will be ready & if anyone has an idea on what our cost will be


You can order it now, but I think its about 2 weeks out. As far as cost goes...I think the MSRP on them is 170.


----------



## BONECLTR

Trying to get everything straight before I send in my contract, I think I going with the BC, but I have a question about draw length, the Reezen I was shooting is 27.5 draw should I stay with that, or go up to 28.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

BONECLTR said:


> Trying to get everything straight before I send in my contract, I think I going with the BC, but I have a question about draw length, the Reezen I was shooting is 27.5 draw should I stay with that, or go up to 28.


thats a great question, I was shooting 26 on my DXT, do I stay there or go to 26.5, wish I'd have thought of that before I put my stuff in the mail today:embara:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

BONECLTR said:


> Trying to get everything straight before I send in my contract, I think I going with the BC, but I have a question about draw length, the Reezen I was shooting is 27.5 draw should I stay with that, or go up to 28.


I'm usally a 28.5" DL but I ordered my BC in a 29" and fits like a Glove:shade:


----------



## countryboy173

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> thats a great question, I was shooting 26 on my DXT, do I stay there or go to 26.5, wish I'd have thought of that before I put my stuff in the mail today:embara:


I wouldnt be too worried about it. Im gonna order a 26 too, but I PMed Athens1 on here (Jason) and asked that if the bow doesnt fit me right can I sned back the cams and switch to a different set that does fit, and he said they would swap no problem


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

countryboy173 said:


> I wouldnt be too worried about it. Im gonna order a 26 too, but I PMed Athens1 on here (Jason) and asked that if the bow doesnt fit me right can I sned back the cams and switch to a different set that does fit, and he said they would swap no problem


Thats great to know, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## bcbow1971

Check out this Athens discount for Military and LEO!!! Way to go Rodney and Athens!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=886154&page=6


----------



## BONECLTR

Thanks guys


----------



## camoprincess

MidMoJeff ~

Thanks for the input on the pink bow. Talked to Pam yesterday and unfortunately can't get that on Field Staff package. Guess that just means that my hubby is gonna have to buy me one for our anniversary or something


----------



## j_forbus22

*Its here*

Just got My Buck Commander from the Brown Santa Claus.This thing is sweet.I will try to post a few pics later....Thanks again Athens!!!!!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Made the field staff, think I'm going with the black riser/camo limbs in 34. Gotta get that contract sent in!!


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Well I put my app in.. I hope I get choosen:teeth: I need a new target bow.


----------



## Rnfrazier

I have my fingers crossed also


----------



## whitetail25

Good luck guys..


----------



## camoprincess

I am still having a hard time deciding :dontknow: I sometimes think all black and then I decide I want all camo, so does that mean I should go with the camo and black? :dontknow:

Help Please!


----------



## Sfd_324

Should be shooting forbus's 34 BC tomorrow, I'll know then what to go with, draw felt really good today without a release...will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Burns

how does this work..


----------



## cartman308

Mr. Burns said:


> how does this work..


Do you mean the staff program? Pm Rodney for an application. Or pm me if ya have any other questions. I'll do my best to answer or point you into the right direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## condude4

I emailed mine out, but I forgot that I had 2 resume's saved.  So its the old version lol, but its there none the less.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey guys I have a Q for u, I am getting some Victory arrows for my BC I am about to order. But for now I have some Gold Tip 22's, at 28" 60# will theses arrows be good? Anyone shoot GT 22's out of there Athens?


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is the BC........

Man what a sweeeeeet LOGO!!! Cant wait to get them in the mail so I can slap em on my vehicles!!!


----------



## forkhorn83

Just sent my application over to Rodney. I hope to be parting with my Omen soon and call myself a member of the Athens family! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## tfosterjr

jsun713 said:


> Just sent my application over to Rodney. I hope to be parting with my Omen soon and call myself a member of the Athens family! Wish me luck!!!


Good Luck!!


----------



## Terps1

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey guys I have a Q for u, I am getting some Victory arrows for my BC I am about to order. But for now I have some Gold Tip 22's, at 28" 60# will theses arrows be good? Anyone shoot GT 22's out of there Athens?


cartman shoots those arrows i believe.


----------



## Mtn. Runner

sent mine in too. Fingers crossed


----------



## cartman308

bcbow1971 said:


> Hey guys I have a Q for u, I am getting some Victory arrows for my BC I am about to order. But for now I have some Gold Tip 22's, at 28" 60# will theses arrows be good? Anyone shoot GT 22's out of there Athens?


Hey man!! Yep I'm shooting GT22Pros an they are great arrows! I'm pullin 70# at 30" draw. They may be a little overspined for your setup but that shouldn't be to big a deal. They fly great for me!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## -bowfreak-

I got notification that I will be receiving a package on 11-10-09.........:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Rnfrazier

Thanks for the oppotunity Rodney. Now I just need to figure out what bow and get my contract back in


----------



## Okie101

Rnfrazier said:


> Thanks for the oppotunity Rodney. Now I just need to figure out what bow and get my contract back in


You won't be dissappointed with whatever you decide...
Congradulations.


----------



## camoprincess

Well, I am still :dontknow: I hate these kind of decisions:set1_thinking: I have been :ranger: looking at all of the pages and all of the pics. UGH! I hate these kind of decisions, maybe I will just make my husband or the kids choose for me and be surprised when I open the box


----------



## Mtn. Runner

Got the good news yesterday on my birthday. Thanks for the opportunity Rodney.


----------



## rodney482

Mtn. Runner said:


> Got the good news yesterday on my birthday. Thanks for the opportunity Rodney.


Happy Birthday:star:


----------



## Mtn. Runner

thanks Now the tough choice of choosing the bc or the regular accomplice


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Mtn. Runner said:


> thanks Now the tough choice of choosing the bc or the regular accomplice


Welcome to the team!! and a Happy B-Day wish too!!:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

goldtip22 said:


> Got my Buck Commander yesterday and shot it shortly thereafter. Unbelievably smooth draw and shock free...more so than the Z-28 I had and definitely more than my Omen. That's without limb dampeners as well  The only thing I need to figure out is how to get rid of a slight twang...which is probably from the string stop. I adjusted the string stop and couldn't seem to get rid of it. Anyone have any suggestions as to how far away it should be from the string? Right now it's probably 1/32" away.


I actually switched to a different stopper cushion and it worked great. It says ST on the bottom of it, not even sure where I got it but it was in my stuff and I tried it and it isnt coming off.

I also shoot with a high wrist was able to flip by string stopper up so it sets higher on the string...


----------



## forkhorn83

Happy Birthday and Congrats! Hopefully I'll be getting some good news myself! :smile:



Mtn. Runner said:


> Got the good news yesterday on my birthday. Thanks for the opportunity Rodney.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Got my shirt and hat looks like some good stuff here :smile::smile:

Now all I need in my 37 and I will be set for 3-d also


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

-bowfreak- said:


> I got notification that I will be receiving a package on 11-10-09.........:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


May I ask when you sent your contract in? Man I'm so impatient, lol


----------



## forkhorn83

Got the email from Rodney today...goodbye Omen hello Accomplice!!! :banana:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

jsun713 said:


> Got the email from Rodney today...goodbye Omen hello Accomplice!!! :banana:


Welcome to the Team :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## forkhorn83

thanks - i'm having a few celebratory drinks tonight haha


----------



## tfosterjr

jsun713 said:


> Got the email from Rodney today...goodbye Omen hello Accomplice!!! :banana:


Welcome to the Team!!:shade:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Congrats to all the new staffers. Welcome aboard.:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

Congrats to all who made it to the team..


----------



## Mtn. Runner

How do I get an athens avater?


----------



## forkhorn83

if you see an avatar you like (such as mine), right click on the avatar and click save as picture to your computer. then go to user cp and change the avatar through there. click browse for file on computer and find the avatar on your computer. bingo - you have an athens avatar :thumbs_up


----------



## holterross

Contract being sent tomorrow, had to sell my Mathews to get the money so i hope what i read about the quick turn around is true cause i am bowless....


----------



## countryboy173

holterross said:


> Contract being sent tomorrow, had to sell my Mathews to get the money so i hope what i read about the quick turn around is true cause i am bowless....


Im kind of in the same boat. I still have my SwitchbackXT, but I spent every dime of my birthday money, and the money I made mowing lawns this year on an Accomplice so im hoping its as great of a bow as it sounds


----------



## goldtip22

countryboy173 said:


> Im kind of in the same boat. I still have my SwitchbackXT, but I spent every dime of my birthday money, and the money I made mowing lawns this year on an Accomplice so im hoping its as great of a bow as it sounds


About 8 business days for me as far as turnaround. I only live a state away though so it probably cut down on shipping time.


----------



## Mtn. Runner

jsun713 said:


> if you see an avatar you like (such as mine), right click on the avatar and click save as picture to your computer. then go to user cp and change the avatar through there. click browse for file on computer and find the avatar on your computer. bingo - you have an athens avatar :thumbs_up


Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971

I just talked to Wes and I may go and pick up my bow personally from them.....its a few hours drive but better than waiting a few hours waiting on the big brown santa....lol


----------



## bcbow1971

Just put my contract in the mail express, will be there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Mtn. Runner

Just sent mine in today as well


----------



## bcbow1971

Mtn. Runner said:


> Just sent mine in today as well


What did you order?

I ordered a 27.5" 60lb Buck Commander!!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

bcbow1971 said:


> What did you order?
> 
> I ordered a 27.5" 60lb Buck Commander!!!!


:thumbs_up I love mine its a fast Bow!!!


----------



## bhill12

i have the same thing on order:shade:


----------



## dxtshooter4

email sent to rodney. Thank you. look forword to hear from you soon.


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

Welcome All..! I LOVE MY ACCOMPLICE 32. It shoots Like no other bow Ive owned. Its awesome.!


----------



## rgecko23

smoke-walker09 said:


> :thumbs_up i love mine its a fast bow!!!


28.5" 70 lb all black bc...............can't waitto get that bad boy in my hands!!


----------



## whitetail25

Will be sending my contract in .. Just sold my x-force.. Cant wait to get my new BC 34..:darkbeer:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Sure wish I could get an E-mail:sad::sad::sad:

I have a long wait ahead though


----------



## rodney482

Information

We are waiting for the 70lb limbs to come back from the dipper/coater

this has slowed 70lb orders down.

We have plenty of 60lb limbs.


----------



## tfosterjr

rodney482 said:


> Information
> 
> We are waiting for the 70lb limbs to come back from the dipper/coater
> 
> this has slowed 70lb orders down.
> 
> We have plenty of 60lb limbs.


Any estimate on when they will be available??


----------



## rodney482

tfosterjr said:


> Any estimate on when they will be available??


We will have them late this week.

Just as soon as they come in we will be putting out about 20 bows a day so it wont take long.


----------



## tfosterjr

rodney482 said:


> We will have them late this week.
> 
> Just as soon as they come in we will be putting out about 20 bows a day so it wont take long.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Well I made it.. WOOT WOOT!! Now just trying to decided what I want.. I have a 25.5 DL what one should I choose now.. Suggestion?


----------



## Mtn. Runner

bcbow1971 said:


> what did you order?
> 
> I ordered a 27.5" 60lb buck commander!!!!


28.5 #70 bc 34


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

rodney482 said:


> We will have them late this week.
> 
> Just as soon as they come in we will be putting out about 20 bows a day so it wont take long.


Thanks for the update Rodney. Just a bit longer isn't going to kill us......right? After all, it is hunting season, who's got time to sit around and wait for the big brown truck? Ummmmm.....:faint2:


----------



## rodney482

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Well I made it.. WOOT WOOT!! Now just trying to decided what I want.. I have a 25.5 DL what one should I choose now.. Suggestion?



If I could only have one to hunt and shoot 3d with it would be the 34.

If I only shot target,,I would go with the 34

If I only hunted I would go with the 32.


Good luck with your decision.:thumbs_up


----------



## tfosterjr

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Well I made it.. WOOT WOOT!! Now just trying to decided what I want.. I have a 25.5 DL what one should I choose now.. Suggestion?


Congratulations and Welcome!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Well I made it.. WOOT WOOT!! Now just trying to decided what I want.. I have a 25.5 DL what one should I choose now.. Suggestion?


Welcome to the Team!! and a fellow Canuck too :thumbs_up LOL!!! where is Canada are ya?


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> Welcome to the Team!! and a fellow Canuck too :thumbs_up LOL!!! where is Canada are ya?


LOL.. on Cancks..LOL 
Im northern BC like the cold part of BC... 
Thanks everyone.. I been really excited about buying a new bow..


----------



## tutone500

I put my order in yesterday for the 34". Its going to be long days waiting. I think I'm going to put a tent up next to the mail box lol.


----------



## saddleman37

ging to get mine in the mail this weekend.
cant wait have 8 people allready who want to see and shoot. 
mine is going to be all black 34 accomplince. wish it was not as long of a wait.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Congrats to all the new guys!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rgecko23

Thanks for the update.....


----------



## countryboy173

saddleman37 said:


> ging to get mine in the mail this weekend.
> cant wait have 8 people allready who want to see and shoot.
> mine is going to be all black 34 accomplince. wish it was not as long of a wait.


Thats what im getting as well


----------



## Terps1

congratulations to new staffers, welcome and looking forward to the meeting/talking with everyone.


----------



## -bowfreak-

*Accomplice 34*

IT IS HERE! :wav:

(-bowfreak- laughs, smiles and wrings his hands as he heads off to his lair to set it up)


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

-bowfreak- said:


> IT IS HERE! :wav:
> 
> (-bowfreak- laughs, smiles and wrings his hands as he heads off to his lair to set it up)


You ROCK! :band:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

How about some more teaser pics?


----------



## Mtn. Runner

lucky i cant wait for mine to get in 34 BC all black


----------



## bhill12

my bc is in the ups truck coming to my house today sometime


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

bhill12 said:


> my bc is in the ups truck coming to my house today sometime


Ooooooohhhhh, the anxiety!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Tweaked a bit on my 34 tonight. My 34 measured 30 3/8" draw and maxed out at 63 lbs. My top cam is a tad slow, I assume if I am checking it right.....There is about a 1/16" gap between the top draw stop and the limb at full draw with the draw stops in the 80% position.

A couple of questions.....


To ensure proper time should BOTH draw stops contact the limbs at the same time? Or.....am I supposed to be looking at something else?
If that is correct I will set the timing and then I would like to adjust the Let off just a tad.

On adjusting Let off. I realize it will shorten dl a touch and probably lose a little speed but here is how I planned on adjusting it (I am only looking to make it slightly more......75%). If I am off base please tell me how I should do it.


First with the draw stop timing dead nuts my plan is to move the bottom stop ever so slightly.
Now I will confirm let off with a scale
If it is sufficient my plan is to then put the bow on my draw board and draw it back to where the bottom draw stop contacts the limb.
Now.....the top draw stop should be slightly slow. At this point I would just move the draw stop til it contacts the limb and tighten it down

Am I close in my thinking. :dontknow:


----------



## bcbow1971

contract signed for Tuesday afternoon......now the pacing game.....lol.....Big Brown cant get it here as fast as I want.


----------



## Terps1

i'd say patience is a virtue but that gets thrown out the window with athens bows....bump it up for the 2-crew


----------



## goldtip22

-bowfreak- said:


> Tweaked a bit on my 34 tonight. My 34 measured 30 3/8" draw and maxed out at 63 lbs. My top cam is a tad slow, I assume if I am checking it right.....There is about a 1/16" gap between the top draw stop and the limb at full draw with the draw stops in the 80% position.
> 
> A couple of questions.....
> 
> 
> To ensure proper time should BOTH draw stops contact the limbs at the same time? Or.....am I supposed to be looking at something else?
> If that is correct I will set the timing and then I would like to adjust the Let off just a tad.
> 
> On adjusting Let off. I realize it will shorten dl a touch and probably lose a little speed but here is how I planned on adjusting it (I am only looking to make it slightly more......75%). If I am off base please tell me how I should do it.
> 
> 
> First with the draw stop timing dead nuts my plan is to move the bottom stop ever so slightly.
> Now I will confirm let off with a scale
> If it is sufficient my plan is to then put the bow on my draw board and draw it back to where the bottom draw stop contacts the limb.
> Now.....the top draw stop should be slightly slow. At this point I would just move the draw stop til it contacts the limb and tighten it down
> 
> Am I close in my thinking. :dontknow:



First thing I do is time the bow which means putting it on a draw board with the rest installed (because it can effect timing) and see where the draw stops hit. At this point the draw stops should be set up the same. Adjust the cables accordingly depending on where they are hitting and then once the timing is on I just adjust both stops at the same time in the same increments IF I want to adjust the let off. I usually leave the let-off at 80%. With the bow timed I would move both stops a tiny bit and then put the bow on the draw board and see what you have and then adjust the stops accordingly.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Terps1 said:


> i'd say patience is a virtue but that gets thrown out the window with athens bows....bump it up for the 2-crew


Patience, what the heck is that!? My mouse clicking finger is sore from looking at all the pics of everyone's bows & going back & forth between AT, the Athens forum & my email looking for that shipping conformation. Why oh why does the bow have to be so darn cool & look so gooooood!?!?


----------



## bcbow1971

OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Patience, what the heck is that!? My mouse clicking finger is sore from looking at all the pics of everyone's bows & going back & forth between AT, the Athens forum & my email looking for that shipping conformation. Why oh why does the bow have to be so darn cool & look so gooooood!?!?


Im with ya bro!!!!


----------



## axisbuck24

goldtip22 said:


> First thing I do is time the bow which means putting it on a draw board with the rest installed (because it can effect timing) and see where the draw stops hit. At this point the draw stops should be set up the same. Adjust the cables accordingly depending on where they are hitting and then once the timing is on I just adjust both stops at the same time in the same increments IF I want to adjust the let off. I usually leave the let-off at 80%. With the bow timed I would move both stops a tiny bit and then put the bow on the draw board and see what you have and then adjust the stops accordingly.


Okay...I am getting a little worried. This lady is does not really work on her bow much. I normally take my bow to a my local bow shop. What I am concerened about is how am I to get all these adjustments made when I get my bow. 
Normally, when I purchase a bow from the shop the timing has been adjusted when they are setting up the bow for me. All these adjustments are making me feel scarred.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

axisbuck24 said:


> Okay...I am getting a little worried. This lady is does not really work on her bow much. I normally take my bow to a my local bow shop. What I am concerened about is how am I to get all these adjustments made when I get my bow.
> Normally, when I purchase a bow from the shop the timing has been adjusted when they are setting up the bow for me. All these adjustments are making me feel scarred.


I wouldn't be to scarred these bow's come timed right out of the box here is what I got from mine a Buck Commander right out of the box timing was spot on and well let the pic explain and take the worry away.









hope this helps


----------



## Belicoso

axisbuck24 said:


> Okay...I am getting a little worried. This lady is does not really work on her bow much. I normally take my bow to a my local bow shop. What I am concerened about is how am I to get all these adjustments made when I get my bow.
> Normally, when I purchase a bow from the shop the timing has been adjusted when they are setting up the bow for me. All these adjustments are making me feel scarred.


Doesn´t the Athens cam don´t have timing marks/dots at the inside of the cam??
Tuning with the draw stops only requires perfectly even limbs in thickness!!


----------



## MidMoJeff

axisbuck24 said:


> Okay...I am getting a little worried. This lady is does not really work on her bow much. I normally take my bow to a my local bow shop. What I am concerened about is how am I to get all these adjustments made when I get my bow.
> Normally, when I purchase a bow from the shop the timing has been adjusted when they are setting up the bow for me. All these adjustments are making me feel scarred.


Dont be scared...mine came from the factory in time and in spec. These bows are really easy to work on, it just takes a little bit of getting used to the Duo cams if your not familiar with this kind of set up. Lots of people here can help with any questions or concerns you might have. The more I read, the more I understand the set-up...and anyone at Athens will go out of their way to make sure you are happy with your set-up. These guys know their stuff! No worries...you'll be very satisfied.:shade:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Belicoso said:


> Doesn´t the Athens cam don´t have timing marks/dots at the inside of the cam??
> Tuning with the draw stops only requires perfectly even limbs in thickness!!



Yep....use the holes NOT the draw stops. I will try to do a post with all of the info in the tuning section when I can get some pics taken.


----------



## axisbuck24

-bowfreak- said:


> Yep....use the holes NOT the draw stops. I will try to do a post with all of the info in the tuning section when I can get some pics taken.


Thanks...pics will help! I really appreciate everyones help. Athens in New Zealand in 2010!!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

axisbuck24 said:


> Thanks...pics will help! I really appreciate everyones help. Athens in New Zealand in 2010!!!


Will get it asap. I checked mine tonight and it was absolutely dead nuts on. I lowered my let off a smidge. It feels better at the shot now. I shoot a 2 shot heavy spring and a tad more let off breaks the shot off nicer. I will check it tomorrow on the scale. The let off adjustment lowered DL by 1/8" and now she is at 30.25".

I played around with it this evening. My Limb Driver came in and I set it up. It is the first one I have ever used and I had it slapped on and the timing cord adjusted in about 5 minutes. The rest looked to be too far left for center shot but I just wanted to shoot it. I just left it in the position it was in when I got it and in 3 shots and 2 minor adjustments to the right had it shooting bullet holes through paper. I normally just paper tune to make sure I am close. I don't care how it shoots though paper as long as it shoots well and groups my broadheads at the same POI as my field points. Its good enough for me now until the rest of my equipment comes in and I get her broadhead tuned this weekend.

Here is a pic of my 34 in its infancy. Semi naked and sexy as boots on a rooster. 

The second pic is of my 3 shots through paper. First was the middle shot, second was the one on the left and third was the one on the right. :shade:

*My 34-Notice the KY window treatment in the background*:tongue:









*3 Shots through paper*


----------



## Chiller

That is one sexy bow!


----------



## cartman308

-bowfreak- said:


> Will get it asap. I checked mine tonight and it was absolutely dead nuts on. I lowered my let off a smidge. It feels better at the shot now. I shoot a 2 shot heavy spring and a tad more let off breaks the shot off nicer. I will check it tomorrow on the scale. The let off adjustment lowered DL by 1/8" and now she is at 30.25".
> 
> I played around with it this evening. My Limb Driver came in and I set it up. It is the first one I have ever used and I had it slapped on and the timing cord adjusted in about 5 minutes. The rest looked to be too far left for center shot but I just wanted to shoot it. I just left it in the position it was in when I got it and in 3 shots and 2 minor adjustments to the right had it shooting bullet holes through paper. I normally just paper tune to make sure I am close. I don't care how it shoots though paper as long as it shoots well and groups my broadheads at the same POI as my field points. Its good enough for me now until the rest of my equipment comes in and I get her broadhead tuned this weekend.
> 
> Here is a pic of my 34 in its infancy. Semi naked and sexy as boots on a rooster.
> 
> The second pic is of my 3 shots through paper. First was the middle shot, second was the one on the left and third was the one on the right. :shade:
> 
> *My 34-Notice the KY window treatment in the background*:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3 Shots through paper*


So............. We're we lying when we said these bow are sweet?   
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

axisbuck24 said:


> Thanks...pics will help! I really appreciate everyones help. Athens in New Zealand in 2010!!!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

I am working to set up a dealer in Australia!!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Cartman....that is sweet....I am drooling.......I hope to get mine in a few days.......I am putting my LD on mine as well......I have an all black Viper sight that I will be putting on for now.....and of course an all black 12" Smooth Stability Stab......as well as orange and black Carbon Creations Grips!!!!!!


Yeah I like the KY window seal.....lol!!! I was thinkin it was a WV thing though....lol


----------



## -bowfreak-

MidMoJeff said:


> Dont be scared...mine came from the factory in time and in spec. These bows are really easy to work on, it just takes a little bit of getting used to the Duo cams if your not familiar with this kind of set up. Lots of people here can help with any questions or concerns you might have. The more I read, the more I understand the set-up...and anyone at Athens will go out of their way to make sure you are happy with your set-up. These guys know their stuff! No worries...you'll be very satisfied.:shade:


Ditto this. Mine came dead nuts in time too. Don't be scared off by us tweakers......we always went to wrench on a bow even if it is not needed.


----------



## switchback33

bcbow1971 said:


> yeah i like the ky window seal.....lol!!! I was thinkin it was a wv thing though....lol


lol


----------



## tfosterjr

Rodney,
Did the 70lb limbs get in yet?


----------



## cartman308

bcbow1971 said:


> Cartman....that is sweet....I am drooling.......I hope to get mine in a few days.......I am putting my LD on mine as well......I have an all black Viper sight that I will be putting on for now.....and of course an all black 12" Smooth Stability Stab......as well as orange and black Carbon Creations Grips!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yeah I like the KY window seal.....lol!!! I was thinkin it was a WV thing though....lol


No way man. If that were in WV it would be on the outside of the trailor with a whole roll of duck tApe and a big ole number three scribbled on it......... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Well u live in WV right.......lol.......


----------



## cartman308

bcbow1971 said:


> Well u live in WV right.......lol.......


yep....So i know what i'm talkin about  BTW, those pics are from -bowfreak- and he's in KY. KY and WV are right in the mix for least diverse gene pool :lol:


----------



## bcbow1971

lol......so am i.......well I live here but not from here.......lol


----------



## cartman308

bcbow1971 said:


> lol......so am i.......well I live here but not from here.......lol


Don't try to backpedal now! Be proud of where your from! As tough as i may be sometimes :darkbeer: LOL j/k


----------



## -bowfreak-

cartman308 said:


> Don't try to backpedal now! Be proud of where your from! As tough as i may be sometimes :darkbeer: LOL j/k


You got that right....also Cartman and I ain't too far apart geographically and probably even redneckally too?


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL I am not back peddling......I live here and like it.....heck my kin folk all came from Eastern KY, Theres even a town named after my last name, but I claim AZ as my home I came from. Even though I was born in LA Cali and lived in Ohio and Delaware before AZ....lol

Then the Army moved me all over the place and world.....lol

But I do have some ******* stuff that fits KY fixing for sure at home.....lol


----------



## J-Daddy

Well since we're talking KY here I gotta jump in an remind you guys that KY is my home state, and even though I live in Iowa now and love it up here I'll always be a KY boy at heart. Oh and who's gonna watch our UK Wildcats kick the cowboy crap out of Moorehead State tonight? 
Oh and Cartman dont be hating on KY just because your in WV and your family tree doesnt have any forks in it...


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> Well since we're talking KY here I gotta jump in an remind you guys that KY is my home state, and even though I live in Iowa now and love it up here I'll always be a KY boy at heart. Oh and who's gonna watch our UK Wildcats kick the cowboy crap out of Moorehead State tonight?
> Oh and Cartman dont be hating on KY just because your in WV and your family tree doesnt have any forks in it...


Me be watchin'!


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Me be watchin'!


Oh I knew if anyone would be watching you would be...Heck I get to watch this game since it's on ESPNU, already got the DVR cocked, locked & ready to rock. Gonna watch Bledsoe blow by a bunch of chumps tonight and Big Cuz, PPatt & Orton dunk all over some fools. To bad Wall is setting out tonight, I cant wait to actualy get to watch him play.


----------



## cartman308

J-Daddy said:


> Well since we're talking KY here I gotta jump in an remind you guys that KY is my home state, and even though I live in Iowa now and love it up here I'll always be a KY boy at heart. Oh and who's gonna watch our UK Wildcats kick the cowboy crap out of Moorehead State tonight?
> Oh and Cartman dont be hating on KY just because your in WV and your family tree doesnt have any forks in it...


No hatin here bro. You can't make a banzi tree as messed up as most family trees in this area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I got my tracking info from the Brown love machine. My BC 34 will be delivered Monday. What a loooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggg weekend it will be.:jam::jam::jam:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I got my tracking info from the Brown love machine. My BC 34 will be delivered Monday. What a loooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggg weekend it will be.:jam::jam::jam:


Oh I think you'll make it LOL!!! less a few finger nails and some hair but you'll be fine :darkbeer:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> Oh I think you'll make it LOL!!! less a few finger nails and some hair but you'll be fine :darkbeer:


Fingernails, check.
Hair.........Ummmmm, you havn't seen me. Won't be much work there! :set1_thinking:

Only a couple of more days, but after talking to Pam and Amanda this week, the suspense is killing me even more. It just made things worse, ya know.


----------



## rodney482

Camo limbs came in to day and there were alot of bows being built.

Blk 70lb limbs will be in early next week.

There will be alot of bows shipping next week.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

rodney482 said:


> Camo limbs came in to day and there were alot of bows being built.
> 
> Blk 70lb limbs will be in early next week.
> 
> There will be alot of bows shipping next week.


Somebody call Brown, tell them to fuel up the fleet. Happy Staffers, here we come!!!


----------



## tfosterjr

rodney482 said:


> Camo limbs came in to day and there were alot of bows being built.
> 
> Blk 70lb limbs will be in early next week.
> 
> There will be alot of bows shipping next week.


Thanks for the update. Can't wait!!


----------



## J-Daddy

cartman308 said:


> No hatin here bro. You can't make a banzi tree as messed up as most family trees in this area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I know Jerkins, you know I have to mess with you some to keep you in check. :thumbs_up


----------



## smakdown

ttt


----------



## saddleman37

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

I hope brown comes by early next week for me!!!!


----------



## countryboy173

bcbow1971 said:


> I hope brown comes by early next week for me!!!!


I completely agree. I have been sitting around thinking about when its gonna be here, what stuff im gonna put on it when its here, all those kind of things, its driving me crazy!! Can i ask when did you send your contract in?


----------



## bcbow1971

countryboy173 said:


> I completely agree. I have been sitting around thinking about when its gonna be here, what stuff im gonna put on it when its here, all those kind of things, its driving me crazy!! Can i ask when did you send your contract in?


I sent it and it was received late Tuesday last week so you can say Wednesday.......Heck I would be willing to drive up there and pick it up if it were done by Wednesday coming up!!!


----------



## countryboy173

bcbow1971 said:


> I sent it and it was received late Tuesday last week so you can say Wednesday.......Heck I would be willing to drive up there and pick it up if it were done by Wednesday coming up!!!


Oh, I sent mine last Monday. Im keeping my fingers crossed that i will have it within the next week and a half, im very impatient :teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971

Rodney whats the turn around for 60# 34" Buck Commanders????


----------



## rodney482

bcbow1971 said:


> Rodney whats the turn around for 60# 34" Buck Commanders????



No longer than 30 days.....:thumbs_up

normally 10 days,,but we have alot of 70lb bows to build this week...


----------



## bcbow1971

need to drive up there and help Wes I guess......lol.......my Limb Driver, sight, new Smooth Stability stab, and my new Scott Longhorn release is lonely.....lol


Man I am tooo darn impatient.......LOL

Gonna be lovin this bow!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter2678

Got my acceptance letter today, now I gotta figure out which finish Im gonna go with in the 34. Thanks Rodney!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hunter2678 said:


> Got my acceptance letter today, now I gotta figure out which finish Im gonna go with in the 34. Thanks Rodney!


Well Bro glad ur getting it figured out took me forever...lol

Get them strings ordered, but they are waiting for the new specs for the 34" strings.....also Jason at CC has grips for the bow!!! Mine should be in soon!!!!


----------



## Hunter2678

bcbow1971 said:


> Well Bro glad ur getting it figured out took me forever...lol
> 
> Get them strings ordered, but they are waiting for the new specs for the 34" strings.....also Jason at CC has grips for the bow!!! Mine should be in soon!!!!


Buck commander looks sweet , glad to see that they offer the 34 ata in the new agreement. Yeah strings will come in time...orange grips will look sweet in the commander model


----------



## bcbow1971

yeah thats what I ordered orange grips......!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cartman308

Hunter2678 said:


> Got my acceptance letter today, now I gotta figure out which finish Im gonna go with in the 34. Thanks Rodney!


Ohhhhh good! Another worthless nut........... LOL Welcome to the clan bro! now i see why the Guardian is up for grabs


----------



## Hunter2678

cartman308 said:


> Ohhhhh good! Another worthless nut........... LOL Welcome to the clan bro! now i see why the Guardian is up for grabs


You know it dood!!!

Yes and the guardian is sold pending payment...things are all coming together lately except for good hunting weather....:angry:


----------



## LCA

congrats all new guys


----------



## cartman308

Hunter2678 said:


> You know it dood!!!
> 
> Yes and the guardian is sold pending payment...things are all coming together lately except for good hunting weather....:angry:


Sweet deal man! I need to sell my Tribby but I'm having a hard time committing to parting with it....

I only have one more week before the orange army invasion! I'll be part of it though. Looks like Friday afternoon and Saturday will be the best chance i have.......... hopefully it doesn't rain on me........


----------



## -bowfreak-

Hunter2678 said:


> You know it dood!!!
> 
> Yes and the guardian is sold pending payment...things are all coming together lately except for good hunting weather....:angry:


Congrats buddy!


----------



## tfosterjr

Just got the UPS notification that my bow has shipped. Scheduled delivery for the 19th!!:shade:


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet what bow did u get and when did u get ur contract in? I'm waiting and hoping soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

tfosterjr said:


> Just got the UPS notification that my bow has shipped. Scheduled delivery for the 19th!!:shade:


Me too, boy I can't wait!!:banana::RockOn::59::blob1::rock: :whoo: Now the wait...:BangHead::set1_chores030:


----------



## tfosterjr

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet what bow did u get and when did u get ur contract in? I'm waiting and hoping soon!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Contract went in last Mon., but they were out of 70lb limbs. Ordered the Accomplice 34 in camo!!


----------



## bcbow1971

That's great Jon can't wait to see that SS on that Athens of urs!!!! Hoping my stab comes in today!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

tfosterjr said:


> Contract went in last Mon., but they were out of 70lb limbs. Ordered the Accomplice 34 in camo!!


Cool mine was.sent in monday but mine was 34 bc 60# 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> That's great Jon can't wait to see that SS on that Athens of urs!!!! Hoping my stab comes in today!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't wait to see it either man, gonna be sweeeet!!!


----------



## saddleman37

Rodney ~ 

B-Stinger! Awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## whitetail25

Sending my contract in tommorrow ... Now the waiting begins.. LOL


----------



## Hunter2678

Well I got a chance to shoot the 34 today for the first time, and to say I was impressed would be an understatement. Long story short I just mailed in my contract and $. I hope I get it within the next 2 weeks. I'll be bowless come next tuesday after I ship it to its new owner.


----------



## Terps1

its a rough wait, but from what i hear it sounds that bows are shipped out fast now that the 70# limbs are in. Welcome to the staff and great choice on the 34 its a sweet shooter, i love mine


----------



## rooster4l

*Ups*

Just got my UPS tracking info. I can't wait i'm foaming at the mouth. I'm without my bow since Sat. It's like chrismas for grown men:teeth:


----------



## -bowfreak-

rooster4l said:


> Just got my UPS tracking info. I can't wait i'm foaming at the mouth. I'm without my bow since Sat. It's like chrismas for grown men:teeth:


Congrats rooster....way to geaux!


----------



## switchback33

Got my new rest, sight, stab, and wrist sling. Now I just need my bow to put them on. Hopefully soon. ;-)


----------



## cartman308

Won't be long guys!! Athens is rolling bows out FAST!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryboy173

cartman308 said:


> Won't be long guys!! Athens is rolling bows out FAST!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good to hear!! 
I cant wait to get mine. I have picked out which sight, scope, rest, stabillizers, and release I am using, just gotta order my Orange & black wrist sling from BoCoMo and i will be good to go :shade:


----------



## Terps1

countryboy173 said:


> Good to hear!!
> I cant wait to get mine. I have picked out which sight, scope, rest, stabillizers, and release I am using, just gotta order my Orange & black wrist sling from BoCoMo and i will be good to go :shade:


X2 on the sling...i just cant decide on the design and color coordination, ive been all over his sling threads looking at pics and cant decide


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Terps1 said:


> X2 on the sling...i just cant decide on the design and color coordination, ive been all over his sling threads looking at pics and cant decide


I hear ya there. They are all so great looking its hard to decide.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I came home to find my new best friend on the porch. The BC 34 is here, boy is it sexy, even when naked. And this friend didn't drink all my beer before I got home either, what else can you ask for? :darkbeer:


----------



## tfosterjr

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I came home to find my new best friend on the porch. The BC 34 is here, boy is it sexy, even when naked. And this friend didn't drink all my beer before I got home either, what else can you ask for? :darkbeer:


Good Deal! Congratulations!


----------



## countryboy173

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I came home to find my new best friend on the porch. The BC 34 is here, boy is it sexy, even when naked. And this friend didn't drink all my beer before I got home either, what else can you ask for? :darkbeer:


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## rodney482

watch for your first mass email...

I have it ready to go...

909bowsniper should be sending something out soon!!


----------



## rodney482

I bet 30 bows were boxed and ready to head out today!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## switchback33

any all black


----------



## bcbow1971

rodney482 said:


> I bet 30 bows were boxed and ready to head out today!!!!:thumbs_up


Sweet I hope my 60# 34" Buck Commander is one of them!!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

rodney482 said:


> watch for your first mass email...
> 
> I have it ready to go...
> 
> 909bowsniper should be sending something out soon!!



Sounds good Rodney I'll keep a eye out for it to show up.:thumbs_up


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I came home to find my new best friend on the porch. The BC 34 is here, boy is it sexy, even when naked. And this friend didn't drink all my beer before I got home either, what else can you ask for? :darkbeer:


I'm so jealous man!


----------



## J-Daddy

Be patient ladies, I'm sure you'll all have your new bows by July or August at the latest....


----------



## rooster4l

*That's just mean!!!*

J-daddy that's not nice. LOL!! We are all sitting by the mail box in the cold and your making jokes:nyah::uzi::set1_punch:


----------



## wicked1Joe

rodney482 said:


> watch for your first mass email...
> 
> I have it ready to go...
> 
> 909bowsniper should be sending something out soon!!


The last 5 mass mailings will go out before tonight to the 2nd phase staffers.
It's coming.....


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Got my 34 camo/blk Accomplice today!! Sent a buddy who is also a staffer a photo on my phone, he called right away as his would be on his porch today also. He couldn't wait to get home. Unfortunately I'm so busy this week, I prolly won't get to shoot it til the weekend.


----------



## countryboy173

rodney482 said:


> watch for your first mass email...
> 
> I have it ready to go...
> 
> 909bowsniper should be sending something out soon!!


Sounds good.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

rooster4l said:


> J-daddy that's not nice. LOL!! We are all sitting by the mail box in the cold and your making jokes:nyah::uzi::set1_punch:



You southern boys must have large mail boxes....?


----------



## countryboy173

BuckFeverLodge said:


> You southern boys must have large mail boxes....?


:icon_1_lol:
I agree with him though, I am really anxious for my bow to come, but I wait by the front door where the UPS man will actually bring the bow :tongue:


----------



## BONECLTR

Finally got rid of my other bow, should be sending in my contract soon. Can't wait to get it sent in and join the team. Anyone got any pics of their BC.


----------



## rooster4l

*mail bow*



BuckFeverLodge said:


> You southern boys must have large mail boxes....?


No we just sit there so he does not pass up the house and make us wait longer:bolt::mad2:


----------



## countryboy173

Just read through the emails from Rodney. Good deals on the treestands, thanks Rodney :thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

countryboy173 said:


> Just read through the emails from Rodney. Good deals on the treestands, thanks Rodney :thumbs_up


Received the emails also. A big THANKS to Rodney for the hard work.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rooster4l

*emails*

Did all phase 2 get there emails. I did not get anything yet! Anyone else not get theres??


----------



## tfosterjr

rooster4l said:


> Did all phase 2 get there emails. I did not get anything yet! Anyone else not get theres??


Got mine


----------



## tfosterjr

Got the e-mails, Rodney thanks for what you do and thanks to bowsniper909 for getting the emails out!!


----------



## INBOWHNTR

rooster4l said:


> Did all phase 2 get there emails. I did not get anything yet! Anyone else not get theres??


I didn't get mine either


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

INBOWHNTR said:


> I didn't get mine either


I got mine, what a bunch of great deals, thanks Rodney!!:thumbs_up


----------



## rooster4l

*emails*

I hope they send it tonite I've been waiting allday to read them. Slow day at work and I'v been sick with a head cold. All I do is sit on this dam computer!:user:


----------



## targetmaster31

i did not get anything either


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

I got mine. Thanks Rodney


----------



## Mtn. Runner

so many deals so little money!!!!


----------



## camoprincess

I haven't got mine yet either

I have been trying all night to get on to Athens Forum and I don't know if it is my computer or what but it won't load. That is the only one I am having problems with, anyone else?


----------



## rooster4l

*site*

Been there 4 time and there is not a thing there either about it. I sent my email to everyone. but since I am not the only one, I don't know?


----------



## Terps1

*email*

got mine....thanks Rodney and everyone at Athens....Being apart of the staff is really a dream come true


----------



## rooster4l

*email*

rodney can you help us out? Why did some get and others did not. Just woundering if we made a mistake with our info, are is it just going to take more time. thanks let us know if you need something from us.:thumbs_up


----------



## wicked1Joe

rooster4l said:


> Been there 4 time and there is not a thing there either about it. I sent my email to everyone. but since I am not the only one, I don't know?


Here is the problem....
Everyones email was entered into the mailer, all the info that was provided by Rodney...and the mailings were sent.
Some service (email) providers automatically unsubscribed you to the mass mailer, or they will throw your email in the trash...on the first send tonight 5 were immediately rejected and kicked back to the mailer...so if you did not get any mass mailings, then contact me at: [email protected], and I will sent you the mailings manually...and you will either have to check your email filters, or provide another email address.
For those who did not reciave anything this is a problem with your email and its filters.
Thanks, Joe

I sent you guys & gals a PM....


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Big thanks to Rodney and everyone else associated with Athens. Stellar deals on alot of cool products,very proud to be a part of the staff:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

camoprincess said:


> I haven't got mine yet either
> 
> I have been trying all night to get on to Athens Forum and I don't know if it is my computer or what but it won't load. That is the only one I am having problems with, anyone else?


Every once in a while someone can not get on, its usually a filter.

Let me know if the problem continues and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Okie101

Wow...........what an e-mail.
Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## bcbow1971

Got mine at work.....gonna email you again so I can be added to my personal email.....Thanks Bro!!


----------



## dhayse32

Didn't get my email either. Shouldn't be a filter issue but who knows. PMd you Rodney :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

Pm sent Joe.. Thanks..


----------



## Terps1

for me sometimes emails can get hung up in the junk folder, maybe some are having this issue..


----------



## rgecko23

nah, i looked in my junk folder. its not in there. Must have been the whole masse-mail and my company blocked it. I would really like to have it soon though. : )


----------



## camoprincess

Got 'em! 

Thanks for the great deals!:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

UPDATE

Please use the folloeing address when retrurning your contract.

Athens Archery
PO BOX 95
Rochester, IN 46975


Thank you, Rodney


----------



## bcbow1971

Update update..... Good to know where to send the Christmas presents....lol


----------



## bcbow1971

BTW santa coming by my house friday to drop a package, that brown truck will have my binoculars locked in while I wait by the front porch drooling.......LOL

Thanks Guys at Athens!!!!! and Wes...lol.....bugged you enough I know....


----------



## saddleman37

boy the deals keep getting better and better.


----------



## rodney482

I just added another Co-op

watch for the mass email

here is a hint.


----------



## bcbow1971

NICE Rodney........
How about getting us a deal with ummmm heck cant think of much else.....but I am sure you will find more Rodney!!!!

U DA MAN


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

rodney482 said:


> I just added another Co-op
> 
> watch for the mass email
> 
> here is a hint.



Man, it's like the day after Thanksgiving deals with this guy. I can't stop logging on to AT to check what's next. This could be bad, very bad. The Cabela's VISA is getting a workout.


----------



## whitetail25

Man Im going to be broke...


----------



## bcbow1971

*fav new truck*

Here is my fav new truck.......lol


----------



## rgecko23

rodney482 said:


> I just added another Co-op
> 
> watch for the mass email
> 
> here is a hint.


NICE....helps me ge my new release this year.


----------



## rodney482

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Man, it's like the day after Thanksgiving deals with this guy. I can't stop logging on to AT to check what's next. This could be bad, very bad. The Cabela's VISA is getting a workout.


Ita really cool to offer one of the best bows on the market and surround it by the very best the archery industry has to offer.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## dhayse32

rodney482 said:


> Ita really cool to offer one of the best bows on the market and surround it by the very best the archery industry has to offer.
> 
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


+1

Cannot wait to see the deals!


----------



## Terps1

Rodney strikes again :shade:. Thanks for all you are doing for us.


----------



## Chris Morton

Woo-hoo, Brown did for me! My staff bow, a 32 BC showed up last night. My wife likes it too, but fortunately it's too heavy draw for her. 

She might be interested in applying for a staff position when Round 3 opens up, so we can have his/hers Athens up here in the Great Land! Maybe my Valentine's Day present has been picked out!


----------



## rodney482

Chris Morton said:


> Woo-hoo, Brown did for me! My staff bow, a 32 BC showed up last night. My wife likes it too, but fortunately it's too heavy draw for her.
> 
> She might be interested in applying for a staff position when Round 3 opens up, so we can have his/hers Athens up here in the Great Land! Maybe my Valentine's Day present has been picked out!


we can do an accomplice 32 all the way down to 24" and 35LB


----------



## countryboy173

Terps1 said:


> Rodney strikes again :shade:. Thanks for all you are doing for us.


I agree :teeth:

WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!! I just checked my email and got the UPS shipping notification. Cant wait for the bow


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> we can do an accomplice 32 all the way down to 24" and 35LB


Don't tell my wife that!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rooster4l

*email*

Still have not got the mass email. Have sent all my emails to tha email address they said to. checked the junk folder and spam folder. nothing. this is killing me!!! I want to see the deals and the info. :dontknow:


----------



## Okie101

My O My.........what another great coop Rodney::thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971

countryboy173 said:


> I agree :teeth:
> 
> WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!! I just checked my email and got the UPS shipping notification. Cant wait for the bow


I know I was so excited when I seen that email today myself!!!!!


----------



## countryboy173

bcbow1971 said:


> I know I was so excited when I seen that email today myself!!!!!


Im very excited as well, but Im flying to Florida tomorrow, so I wont see my bow until Sunday..


----------



## bcbow1971

Dang thats gotta hard for u to know its going to be just sitting there........


----------



## countryboy173

bcbow1971 said:


> Dang thats gotta hard for u to know its going to be just sitting there........


Man, talk about salt to the wound. Just kidding


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Its here!!!!! What a sexy thing it is too, wow, just out of the box & I'm impressed.:thumbs_up Well, off to the bow shop!!


----------



## camoprincess

Contract in the mail ~ the waiting begins:ranger::juggle: :washing::ranger::juggle::washing::ranger::juggle: :washing::ranger::juggle: :washing::ranger::juggle::washing:

Maybe I'll get something done while I wait


----------



## countryboy173

camoprincess said:


> Contract in the mail ~ the waiting begins:ranger::juggle: :washing::ranger::juggle::washing::ranger::juggle: :washing::ranger::juggle: :washing::ranger::juggle::washing:
> 
> Maybe I'll get something done while I wait


What did you order?


----------



## switchback33

Any update on the all black bows?


----------



## camoprincess

Black 32 Accomplice


----------



## rodney482

switchback33 said:


> Any update on the all black bows?


We have everyting in stock,,just a matter of getting them all put together and shipped.


----------



## switchback33

rodney482 said:


> We have everyting in stock,,just a matter of getting them all put together and shipped.


sweet, thanks Rodney. Can't wait.


----------



## rooster4l

*camo 34*

out the box this thing is hot!!!!!!! will get pics and let yall know how it shoots


----------



## INBOWHNTR

Any of you Indiana boys having any luck in the gun season? I managed to kill a 140 with my gun Sunday and now I am back to the bow. I am pretty lucky in that I work on a military base and I get tags for the base that dont count against my state tag so I can kill multiple bucks.


----------



## Hunter2678

Certified mail shows my contract was delivered yesterday...now my turn to wait.....:sad:


----------



## tfosterjr

Hunter2678 said:


> Certified mail shows my contract was delivered yesterday...now my turn to wait.....:sad:


It is worth the wait!! Mine came today and I've probably put between 20-25 shots thru it. Unbelievably smooth and shock free:thumbs_up


----------



## Hunter2678

The BC 34 strings are the same lengths as the Accomplice 34 right?...


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes they are......at least that is what I was told......Mine will be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter2678

Good...thats how I requested them from my dood Ron.


----------



## MAG00

rodney482 said:


> I just added another Co-op
> 
> watch for the mass email
> 
> here is a hint.


Has any info on this new co-op been sent out yet?


----------



## rodney482

MAG00 said:


> Has any info on this new co-op been sent out yet?


I am waiting for Brandon to get me the info.


----------



## bcbow1971

Less than 24 hours and I should have my bow!!!!!


----------



## countryboy173

bcbow1971 said:


> Less than 24 hours and I should have my bow!!!!!


X2, but for me its more "less thn 72 hours and I will go home to see my bow!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

make sure you vote.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1040806


----------



## rodney482

rodney482 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Please use the folloeing address when retrurning your contract.
> 
> Athens Archery
> PO BOX 95
> Rochester, IN 46975
> 
> 
> Thank you, Rodney


PLease read the above,,if you have not already sent contract Please use the above address


----------



## bcbow1971

OUT FOR DELIVERY..........UPS tracking said so....music to my ears.....candy for my eyes.....lol


----------



## Hunter2678

rodney482 said:


> PLease read the above,,if you have not already sent contract Please use the above address


Ahhhh I used the State rd address that was given on my contract. Rodney is there anyway to verify that you guys got my contract and MO?.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

bcbow1971 said:


> OUT FOR DELIVERY..........UPS tracking said so....music to my ears.....candy for my eyes.....lol


:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

Hunter2678 said:


> Ahhhh I used the State rd address that was given on my contract. Rodney is there anyway to verify that you guys got my contract and MO?.


I wont be able to find out anything until Monday.

Worse case is the Post office will return it to you.

The post office had been just placing them in our PO BOX but now they are all worked up about it...


----------



## countryboy173

WOOHOOOOO!! My bow came today    I will be sure to post pics up Sunday night when I get home and have it all setup


----------



## KILL EM ALL

you guys are is for such a treat these bows are simply awesome:thumbs_up


----------



## rooster4l

*new bows*

Yall are all wrong about these bows. All I hear is that they are all awsome. Well I got mine Wed and shot it Thursday and today and all I can say is they are not Awsome. THERE IS NO WORD FOR WHAT THEY ARE!!!!!!! They shoot like I don't know what, I have never had any other bow hold like this and shoot groups like this STRAIGHT OUT THE BOX!!!!!! Awsome it is not, they need a new word for them. Oh they have it ACCOMPLICE!!!


----------



## rmerso

I received my Accomplice 34 a few days ago and all I can say is WOW, this is a great piece of hardware. Everything I have heard about Athens is absolutely true. Thanks guys, it is going to be great working with you. Congrats to everyone for making the team. :thumbs_up


----------



## switchback33

You guys are killing me. Ive been checking my email like 15 times aday waitng for my shipping info.


----------



## countryboy173

Lets keep this on page 1 :wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Heres my Beauty!!!! 

34" Buck Commander
Viper sight
LD rest
12" Smooth Stability 
Carbon Creation Grips
Waiting on BOCOMO sling


----------



## bcbow1971

And shoots like a dream!!! I set it up with laser and papertuned bullet holes right off the bat!!! Never had that ever happen!!!! But need to order my Victory arrows and reset everything with them.


----------



## jfuller17

Very very nice!!!! She is a beauty!!


----------



## asa1485

Looking good there Brian!


----------



## countryboy173

Nice bow BC!! Cant wait to get mine setup tomorrow


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:hello2:That is a smooth looking rig.


----------



## bcbow1971

countryboy173 said:


> Nice bow BC!! Cant wait to get mine setup tomorrow


Thanks Man I was shocked to see it shoot bullet holes on first setup!!! 




BuckFeverLodge said:


> :hello2:That is a smooth looking rig.


Yes it is!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Looking good Man!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## countryboy173

Look what the nice UPS man dropped off while i was in florida :darkbeer:


----------



## camoprincess

ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL

ttt for a awesome CO and a great group of peeps:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

Reminder

Please send all paperwork back to 

Athens Archery
PO BOX 95
Rochester, IN 46975



Thank you!


----------



## kbp8928

countryboy173 said:


> Look what the nice UPS man dropped off while i was in florida :darkbeer:


you guys are making me jealous! i am getting all my accessories ready for mine.....should be soon.


----------



## whitetail25

Cant wait to get mine also... Soon.....


----------



## saddleman37

you guys are making me jelouse . i'm still waiting on my . asill can;t wait to get that beauty in my hands for the first time.


----------



## camoprincess

ttt


----------



## young_bull44

Does anyone know what color string do the field staff bows come with????


----------



## DesignedToHunt

young_bull44 said:


> Does anyone know what color string do the field staff bows come with????


Orange & black....unless it changed & I missed it :thumbs_up


----------



## Terps1

yep....black and orange America's Best Bowstrings with speed nocks/balls (or whatever theyre called) and bowjax string silencers.


----------



## bcbow1971

YEP and they stand out!!!! Sweet lookin!!


----------



## young_bull44

excellent, I am placing my order tonight!!!


----------



## Terps1

young_bull44 said:


> excellent, I am placing my order tonight!!!


congrats on being with the field staff....what bow ya gettin?


----------



## kennie

i think you'll love it... i just made the staff and got the buck commander. man what [email protected] bow. cant wait to get it set up....


----------



## jhdeerjh

*Awsome!*

This is a great staff. There is plenty of support and help. Big thanks to our staff coordinator for making all this possible.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

bcbow1971 said:


> YEP and they stand out!!!! Sweet lookin!!



Not only do they stand out, but they really make the orange & black logo on the limbs "pop"


----------



## camoprincess

Talked to Wes today about making sure mine was set at the right poundage and he told me it was all finished being built. I can't wait.:teeth:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

The more I shoot this 32 the more I like it every day:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## switchback33

Received my shipping info today. Its the best day ever.


----------



## countryboy173

switchback33 said:


> Received my shipping info today. *Its the best day ever*.


:nono: The best day will be when you get your bow :teeth:


----------



## camoprincess

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Just checked the canada post my contract its in the US..:teeth: now the waiting game for my bow.. EEeeks im so excited for it..:teeth:


----------



## rodney482

Reminder

If you have not received any of the mass emails please send 909bowsniper and email..let him know if you are on Phase 1 or Phase 2. here is his email [email protected] 

Here is a current list of Partners

Under Armour....Coming
GoldTip
Jayhawkoptics
Scorpyd Crossbows
BOCOMO Fat Slings
Americas Best Bowstrings
Broadheadshed...Coming
Buck Addicts
Natural Gear Camo
Truball releases
B-Stinger Stabs
Millennium Treestands

If you do not know how to take advantage of these please email me [email protected] tell me which one you need info on.

Under Armour, we are still waiting on the cards
Broadheadshed, waiting on paperwork and a mass email will go out real soon.


----------



## hunt4food2

Has an email been sent out for the natural gear?


----------



## rodney482

hunt4food2 said:


> Has an email been sent out for the natural gear?



909bowsniper is sending it out to day.

along with a letter from broadheadshed.


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> 909bowsniper is sending it out to day.
> 
> along with a letter from broadheadshed.


Its here and it is GREAT.


----------



## countryboy173

rodney482 said:


> 909bowsniper is sending it out to day.
> 
> along with a letter from broadheadshed.


The email is awesome, and Im definately interested in the staff thing he is talking about,, but how do we get the agreement we need to sign before we get the code for the website?


----------



## Terps1

Yea i wasnt sure on what to do about getting the paperwork for the broadheadshed/broadheadtalk so i just replied to the mass email...If i wasnt suppose to do that i apologize, but am definately excited for that oppurtunity...thanks Rodney


----------



## whitetail25

Awesome email.. What a opportunity for us.. Im definately interested.. Thats guys...Keeps getting better and better.:darkbeer:


----------



## camoprincess

Got the e-mail about the broadhead's but not about the Natural Gear.


----------



## goldtip22

camoprincess said:


> Got the e-mail about the broadhead's but not about the Natural Gear.


Same here. What paperwork do we fill out for the Broadheadshed deal?


----------



## MAG00

camoprincess said:


> Got the e-mail about the broadhead's but not about the Natural Gear.


same here


----------



## kennie

i hav'nt got any email as of yet....


----------



## rodney482

Future Broadheadshed Field staff...just as soon as I have the apps I will get them to you. Bo is going to be working on them and then getting them to me.

Thank you,

Rodney


----------



## rodney482

hunt4food2 said:


> Has an email been sent out for the natural gear?


909bowsniper said it will take him a little longer on the Natural Gear becuase there is a price list attachemnt.


----------



## ELDRICK

I didn't get either Emails I have gotten all the others


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

A big Thanks to Rodney and everyone at Athens for putting together these awesome deals for us!!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> A big Thanks to Rodney and everyone at Athens for putting together these awesome deals for us!!!!


X2 on that. Simply amazed at the development.:thumbs_up


----------



## camoprincess

Awesome new co-ops! Great job Rodney.


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

Thanks again Athens and Rodney for the awesome bows and all the cool co-ops.


----------



## fyrfyter508

Thanks Rodney and the Athens crew....These are some awesome sponsors


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT for the best bow company around!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

TTT 
Thanks for everything You and Athens is doing for the staff you guys ROCK


----------



## BONECLTR

Finally got my contract in the mail last Wednesday night. My BC can't get here soon enough. Thanks again Athens, and Rodney I don't guess you ever sleep, for trying to take care of the staff, but we do appreciate it.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

bcbow1971 said:


> TTT for the best bow company around!!!!!!!!!!!!


You got that right!!!! simply the BEST!!!

I'm so lucky I can still shoot my Bow on the weekend I was cutting up my deer for the freezer and my butchering knife slipped and I stabbed it right into my left wrist, well needless to say off the Hospital I went for fixing LOL!!! got 4 stiches and thank goodness it missed all the vital area's, I was really worried but when I could move the thumb and fingers I was relieved alot, my Late Bow season opens tomorrow and I did not want to miss that LOL!! as all the riffle season's are done. I did get a Smaller buck 2x3 with my riffle and I can't get my pictures off my friends cell phone but when I do I'll post it up. The Big one is still in my hunting area and well I hope him and I cross paths.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah in 1995 I smashed my left hand in a roller press, almost flattened it completely. Well it was a few days from gun season so I was out in the woods with a rifle and couldnt pick my bow up for a few months.....That sucked!!!

I also was digging an arrow out of the wooden target frame for a friend with a folding box cutter, similar to the one above, and slipped and jabbed my finger. Well first instinct was to clamp thumb over index finger that was cut. Well I thought go get me a bandaide and I will be good. Well after letting off some pressure I noticed it bleeding alot and an exit hole on the other side of the finger. Well off to the Emergency room myself and they were amazed that I managed to stick the whole blade through my finger and not cut any tendons or muscle.....the blade just slid right under the skin and out some the other side before I pulled it out quickly. 

Needless to say I am more careful around knives.....oh wait I forget alot.....LOL....like carving the turkey and cut my finger a little.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> You got that right!!!! simply the BEST!!!
> 
> I'm so lucky I can still shoot my Bow on the weekend I was cutting up my deer for the freezer and my butchering knife slipped and I stabbed it right into my left wrist, well needless to say off the Hospital I went for fixing LOL!!! got 4 stiches and thank goodness it missed all the vital area's



Let's hope that your aim with that Buck Commander is better than with the knife. :set1_rolf2:

Seriously, happy that you are ok. Trips to the hospital are never fun.


----------



## bcbow1971

You should have used super glue or flecth tite if it was only 4 stitches....lol.....just kidding......but actually super glue does an excellent job for small cuts and what they use in the ER is the same but some have die to see where they apply it.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

bcbow1971 said:


> You should have used super glue or flecth tite if it was only 4 stitches....lol.....just kidding......but actually super glue does an excellent job for small cuts and what they use in the ER is the same but some have die to see where they apply it.


I had a similar experience when I had a run-in with a chainsaw. Luckily, the leather gloves I was wearing took the brunt of the slowing blade. My middle finger on my right hand received a clean cut from 2nd nuckle to the end. One hospital visit later, only thing I received was basically some high priced glue on my finger from the ER.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep same thing.....but I tried that band aid brand liquid bandage....its not very tough and a $1 bottle of super glue works 100 times better.


----------



## dhayse32

bcbow1971 said:


> Yep same thing.....but I tried that band aid brand liquid bandage....its not very tough and a $1 bottle of super glue works 100 times better.


Super clue is the only way to go!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

bcbow1971 said:


> Yep same thing.....but I tried that band aid brand liquid bandage....its not very tough and a $1 bottle of super glue works 100 times better.


I end up having to use super glue all the time, lol, I'm a freakin' klutz


----------



## bcbow1971

lol


----------



## BONECLTR

how long did it take ya'lls bows to come in after you sent in your contract.


----------



## countryboy173

BONECLTR said:


> how long did it take ya'lls bows to come in after you sent in your contract.


I think a day or two over 2 weeks for me.


----------



## forkhorn83

sent my contract in saturday - tracked it today and it shows it was delivered! can't wait to get my new accomplice!!! thanks for everything you guys at athens do!


----------



## hunt4food2

I sent my contract on the 14th, still waiting on mine


----------



## smakdown

5minutes later, I went to the factory office in Athens,IN and handed in my contract and they had my bow ready by the time I walked over to the building where they assemble.


----------



## hunt4food2

What did you guys get? I got a 60LB 29" draw black riser, camo limbs.


----------



## camoprincess

How were you guys notified that your bow was on its way via the brown truck?


----------



## bcbow1971

camoprincess said:


> How were you guys notified that your bow was on its way via the brown truck?


Yeah you will get an email from Brown (UPS) that will have your tracking number, Athens will get that setup when they get ready to ship your bow out, as long as they have your email address from the contract!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey guys Jason has a huge sale on Athens grips from Carbon Creation, that is the grips everyone has asked me about on my bow see below info as well as link!!!

Huge Athens grip blow out sale!!! $37.50 shipped any color!!!! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056262630&postcount=524


Here is my picture of my grips on my Buck Commander!!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=673179&d=1258993296


Brian


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

wooohoo!!! today is the start of a 20 day bow season, lol all the riffle hunters are out of the bush as of yesterday


----------



## bcbow1971

but the deer are all freaked out cause it was WWII out there the last week or so....lol


----------



## nickster

*bump*

great bows guys and great people to deal with i have herd


----------



## tfosterjr

nickster said:


> great bows guys and great people to deal with i have herd


Try one out, you won't be disappointed in either the bow or the service!! Stop by the Athens forums and say hello, lots of information there also.


----------



## young_bull44

Terps1 said:


> congrats on being with the field staff....what bow ya gettin?


I got a 34" Accomplice all camo with the Omega rest!!! I am going to love late archery season this year!!!


----------



## jhdeerjh

I haven't gotten all the emails, but I have received a few of them. They are looking good excited to receive the rest of them, I hope it is soon. 

Great work everyone!!


----------



## dhayse32

I got a 32" Accomplice, all Black, 30" 70lbs...and it is sweet

I too picked mine up from the factory so I can't help you with the wait time. With their CS I can't imagine it taking too long.


----------



## Mtn. Runner

sent mine in on the 12 of Nov and still waiting. 28.5 #70 all black bc 34


----------



## Mtn. Runner

the wait is killing me


----------



## kbp8928

my wait is finally over! i got my bow yesterday and what a great looking bow it is!. i am very impressed so far. i will be setting it up in a day or so an will be shooting it. i will let you all know what i think in the near future! so far this thing is a perfrect 10!


----------



## Mtn. Runner

when did you send in your paper work so i know how much longer i have to go throught his wait?


----------



## kbp8928

Mtn. Runner said:


> when did you send in your paper work so i know how much longer i have to go throught his wait?


i sent my paper work in on october 29th. i know they had to wait for some limbs to come in and risers to come back from getting camoed. thats what i heard at least. buddy of mine sent in his paper work 2 weeks after me and his is due in today. dont worry, it is WORTH THE WAIT!


----------



## Mtn. Runner

well i should be getting notification hopefully soon i sent mine in on the 12th.


----------



## HoosierTom

I just picked my Accomplice 34 all camo up today from Athens shop. It sure is one sweet bow. I'll be selling my Switchback to buy the Accomplice 32 next







ATHENS FIELD STAFF


----------



## hunt4food2

I recieved the e-mail from UPS that my bow will be delivered tomorrow. FYI, contract was mailed NOV 14th


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

I think we need some pic's of all these bows the staff is getting


----------



## dhayse32

You should be getting it soon. They had a delay waiting on 70lb limbs but I believe that is all taken care of.


----------



## young_bull44

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> I think we need some pic's of all these bows the staff is getting


I agreeeeeeeee +1
Mine will be up as soon as the brown truck drops it off!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I agree toooo there is many many pics of mine on here....lets the rest!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Just got notification today that it was shipped...Man I cant wat to get my hands on it...


----------



## rgecko23

I am getting mine tomorrow. I should be slinging some arrows This weekend. I am hoping sunday evening or monday night I get my first kill with it!!


----------



## whitetail25

rgecko23 said:


> I am getting mine tomorrow. I should be slinging some arrows This weekend. I am hoping sunday evening or monday night I get my first kill with it!!


Good luck with it, and post some pics of the deer u smoke with it...:wink:


----------



## zeales15x

Hey just got accepted to the field staff. I'm about to send my contract in, im not sure what to get the buck commander 32 or the 34 what do youll think..?


----------



## kennie

thats all on want you want.. but i have the 32 and love it....


----------



## countryboy173

zeales15x said:


> Hey just got accepted to the field staff. I'm about to send my contract in, im not sure what to get the buck commander 32 or the 34 what do youll think..?


I saw Rodney tell this to another staffer:
If its just for hunting-32
If its just for targets-34
If it is for a mix of both-34 

btw.. I have the 34 as my target bow and love it. Good luck with your decision


----------



## INBOWHNTR

zeales15x said:


> Hey just got accepted to the field staff. I'm about to send my contract in, im not sure what to get the buck commander 32 or the 34 what do youll think..?


You can also get the 34 in the buck commander edition but that is for field staff only. I went with the 34 but its really a matter of if you like a short bow or a middle of the road length bow, you wont regret either one.


----------



## dhayse32

I have a 32 and really like it. Like mentioned before 32 or 34, you can't go wrong, it is all personal preference.


----------



## Terps1

*zeales15x*

its all preference, but if you are used to shorter ata bows and have a mindset that the bow is more for hunting then the 32 will be a good pick....for me i like the 34 because of the extra stability and IMO 2 extra inches in hunting country in exchange for a steady hold/forgiveness and the versatility of 3d/target shooting is worth it. congrats on making staff, the decision process is only half the battle waiting for the bow is the true test, but in the end everything athens does for us is remarkable.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

go to the top


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Terps1 said:


> its all preference, but if you are used to shorter ata bows and have a mindset that the bow is more for hunting then the 32 will be a good pick....for me i like the 34 because of the extra stability and IMO 2 extra inches in hunting country in exchange for a steady hold/forgiveness and the versatility of 3d/target shooting is worth it. congrats on making staff, the decision process is only half the battle waiting for the bow is the true test, but in the end everything athens does for us is remarkable.


ditto, same reason I chose the 34 and he's right about everything else too :thumbs_up


----------



## zeales15x

Thanks for all the advise, I think im leaning more towards the 34. i definitely cant wait to get it and its great to be apart of something like this!


----------



## kbp8928

i have a 32. i have not had a chance to shoot it alot but what i have shot it.... i really like it!


----------



## Tribute2007

I got the email today, my 34 will be here on Tuesday! I never thought it would be so quick. I just sent my contract out last friday and they recieved it on monday. Not even a week and a half! Man I can't wait! Thanks Athens for such a great opportunity! I know its going to be a great year.


----------



## camoprincess

Saddleman37 and I got our e-mail notifications today ~ bows should be here soon. Yeah :wav:


----------



## Mtn. Runner

Tribute2007 said:


> I got the email today, my 34 will be here on Tuesday! I never thought it would be so quick. I just sent my contract out last friday and they recieved it on monday. Not even a week and a half! Man I can't wait! Thanks Athens for such a great opportunity! I know its going to be a great year.




Now thats just messed haha up i have been waiting almost a month and not a word yet i might have to call and see what the deal is.


----------



## rodney482

Mtn. Runner said:


> Now thats just messed haha up i have been waiting almost a month and not a word yet i might have to call and see what the deal is.


PM sent


----------



## Chiller

Hopefully phase 3 will get started soon!!


----------



## Mtn. Runner

Thanks Rodney these guys really take great care of their staff # 1 CS in the business


----------



## rodney482

Chiller said:


> Hopefully phase 3 will get started soon!!


We wont start it until we have everything caught up and a good supply of parts.

It will also be more limited than Phase 2 because I am just about to my limit.


----------



## Hock

rodney482 said:


> We wont start it until we have everything caught up and a good supply of parts.
> 
> It will also be more limited than Phase 2 because I am just about to my limit.


Now, is that "limit" as far as numbers or "limit" as far as the number of headaches you're getting from dealing with all of us?:jksign:


----------



## rodney482

Hock said:


> Now, is that "limit" as far as numbers or "limit" as far as the number of headaches you're getting from dealing with all of us?:jksign:


lol...I didnt mean it like that..but that made me laugh.

No I am fine,,,but I am being limited because we are where we want to be as far as numbers.

Rodney


----------



## Flat Line

email sent,thanks


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## rodney482

UPDATE

Phase two App submission is over.

I will not be sending out anymore apps for phase 2.

If you have an app and havnt got it back to me please hurry.

I will be doing a much smaller Phase 3, look for it in January.

Thank you all.

Phase 2 I would suggest joining in over on the Athens Archery thread I will be asking that this thread be locked.


----------

